# New Years Eve-Dribeler #101



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. Been a while. Nobody wanted to start it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey, mrs. hawnett.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey back! Was juss talkin about when I met you. You sittin over there smilein like a sailor actin like nobody saw you.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2013)

Took you long enough to open this one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Took you long enough to open this one.



I'z waitin on ya'll. Girl gotta do what a girlz gotta do. 
BTW, How's them cows You shootin fireworks for em?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Colllert greens a cookin to go with some blackeyed peas and poke chops tomorrow. Eatin on some leftovah turkey and dressin with some of that jellified cranberry stuff outta can and drankin a fine screw top white wine from Sams Club. Was gonna get the box wine, but I figured sinced it were New Years Eve and all I'd step up to the classy stuff.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 31, 2013)

Lcb.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Lcb.....




What time?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Me and JeffC going camping on an Island in 2014. I'm EXCITED! 
Oh, and H22 and Mz T and Jag too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What time?



You done had yours. I saw it.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 31, 2013)

Noon..... Ish......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You done had yours. I saw it.











Bitteroot said:


> Noon..... Ish......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Why you cryin.... You had mud bugs and all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Why you cryin.... You had mud bugs and all.


I'm greedy when it comes to LCB's. I could eat it every stinkin day of the week.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok so the kid from Indiana Jones(short round) & The Goonies(Data) is NOT Glen from the walking dead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok so the kid from Indiana Jones(short round) & The Goonies(Data) is NOT Glen from the walking dead.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year from the Bluegrass youngins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Happy New Year from the Bluegrass youngins.


Happy New Year Charlie...

And a goodun to everyone else as well. Gonna settle into the last of some foobaw and see if my lids will stay up long enough to practice writin a new date on checks. 

See y'all next year.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. Been a while. Nobody wanted to start it.


 YA done good, sista!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me and JeffC going camping on an Island in 2014. I'm EXCITED!
> Oh, and H22 and Mz T and Jag too!


 details?!?!?!?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm greedy when it comes to LCB's. I could eat it every stinkin day of the week.


MEEEE toooooo!!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> Happy New Year from the Bluegrass youngins.


 to you & the missus, Charlie, I wish ya'll the best!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Happy New Year Charlie...
> 
> And a goodun to everyone else as well. Gonna settle into the last of some foobaw and see if my lids will stay up long enough to practice writin a new date on checks.
> 
> See y'all next year.



Happy New Year to you & yours, Shuggums!

It's getting close to time and I just want to say "THANK YOU" to all the Drivelers, ya'll ARE my heart and HAVE my heart, you all are family to me and I thank you for being there for and with me through the year.  I was sitting around the fire while ago & started asking the folks what their best moment of 2013 was............ I have to say, mine was the birth of my grandson and the next is the continued friendship of the folks on Woody's......... May God bless you all this year to the best year ever!


----------



## david w. (Dec 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YA done good, sista!
> 
> details?!?!?!?
> 
> ...




Can i still be yo friend?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

david w. said:


> Can i still be yo friend?



 Of Course!


----------



## david w. (Dec 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Of Course!



WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!! Best year eva!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

HAPPY NEw YEAR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Happy New Year!



Happy New Year, Crickett, hope it'll be your best one yet!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

david w. said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!! Best year eva!!!!!



 you idjit......


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Happy New Year, Crickett, hope it'll be your best one yet!



  you too, to, two Keebs!


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 31, 2013)

99Tarbox said:


> Happy New Year everyone!



 Ahhh, my bacon man, I wish you a very Happy New Year, still lovin my Christmas presents!! Thank YOU!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Can't believe I almost fell for that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year to all of the drivelers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Can't believe I almost fell for that!


Of all people. No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2014)

New Year, new coffee maker and it is a biggie since several might need it today.





For those following drankus method 





And the foodie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> New Year, new coffee maker and it is a biggie since several might need it today.For those following drankus method And the foodie


Where is drankus anyway. It ain't proper to welcome in the new year without him around.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is drankus anyway. It ain't proper to welcome in the new year without him around.



I bet he will be sleeping in late this morning. 

Happy New year messican.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> I bet he will be sleeping in late this morning.
> 
> Happy New year messican.


Happy New Year Neil.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

12 more months of bills &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

Sure would be a good day to turn out the rabbit dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Sure would be a good day to turn out the rabbit dawgs!


You got any?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2014)

I think the beer took my liver hostage last night


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is drankus anyway. It ain't proper to welcome in the new year without him around.



I'm like the highwaymen, jus wait a while an I'll always be around an around an around.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I think the beer took my liver hostage last night





Hankus said:


> I'm like the highwaymen, jus wait a while an I'll always be around an around an around.....


Bout time you showed up. Now we can get this party crunk...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where is drankus anyway. It ain't proper to welcome in the new year without him around.





Sterlo58 said:


> I bet he will be sleeping in late this morning.
> 
> Happy New year messican.





blood on the ground said:


> Sure would be a good day to turn out the rabbit dawgs!





Hankus said:


> I'm like the highwaymen, jus wait a while an I'll always be around an around an around.....



good morning ya'll  and cheers to a great beginning.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time you showed up. Now we can get this party crunk...



sure thing jus lemme find some mo beer


----------



## Hankus (Jan 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> good morning ya'll  and cheers to a great beginning.



ya know....I don't zactly feel like a great begining


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Y'all need to get on over to the Political Forum, even if it's just to read. Humdaddy is all up in arms over the way brainless gay jellyfish are being treated. Or something like that. We can't really tell what he is ranting about.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got any?


Even better.... I have a friend down the street with some.


gobbleinwoods said:


> good morning ya'll  and cheers to a great beginning.



Same to you brother!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mornin


Happy New Year


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all need to get on over to the Political Forum, even if it's just to read. Humdaddy is all up in arms over the way brainless gay jellyfish are being treated. Or something like that. We can't really tell what he is ranting about.



 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Happy New Year



Happy New Year Miz H22


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2014)

Sterlo58 said:


> Happy New Year Miz H22



Happy New Year stranger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2014)

Mud would be proud.


----------



## rydert (Jan 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud would be proud.



All hail!!......

Hay everbody......it's gonna be a great year......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

rydert said:


> All hail!!......
> 
> Hay everbody......it's gonna be a great year......


Why? You get a new purse? 

Mernin, and Happy New Year 'Dert.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of all people. No No:







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all need to get on over to the Political Forum, even if it's just to read. Humdaddy is all up in arms over the way brainless gay jellyfish are being treated. Or something like that. We can't really tell what he is ranting about.


----------



## rydert (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why? You get a new purse?
> 
> Mernin, and Happy New Year 'Dert.



   How'd you know?......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

rydert said:


> All hail!!......
> 
> Hay everbody......it's gonna be a great year......



No it ain't! My oldest kid gets his learners permit this year....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud would be proud.


 Yeah he would!!


blood on the ground said:


> No it ain't! My oldest kid gets his learners permit this year....



 bless yo heart...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> No it ain't! My oldest kid gets his learners permit this year....


Welcome to the boat. At least we're on opposite sides of the state from each other, otherwise it'd be down right dangerous out there.

Check out lunch.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2014)

I hate Johnny Manziel . . . 


Happy New Year friends, gonna blast some birds here shortly !!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 1, 2014)

Well looks like I survied another year and a new years eve. Can't say the same for a number of Millers that gave their all to keep me going. 


HAPPY NEW YEAR to all 

Now please hold the noise down but continue to drivel


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Welcome to the boat. At least we're on opposite sides of the state from each other, otherwise it'd be down right dangerous out there.
> 
> Check out lunch.......
> 
> View attachment 768613



That looks good!!!! Hash tag!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2014)

We just spent the last couple of hrs calling in a shooting (@) crows! Missed every single one /time!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 1, 2014)

First pixs of a brand NEW YEAR


----------



## Crickett (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> First pixs of a brand NEW YEAR


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years Youngins.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Ok so the kid from Indiana Jones(short round) & The Goonies(Data) is NOT Glen from the walking dead.



Dang what a let down. My wife sent me that, guess I'm gonna have to set her straight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, the bird shoot wasn't all that,  I thank my neph ended up with 29 . . .


Got to meet Hankus/Drankus/Nic's dad, had fun, birds just didn't fly right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2014)

Made it another year!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, the bird shoot wasn't all that,  I thank my neph ended up with 29 . . .
> 
> 
> Got to meet Hankus/Drankus/Nic's dad, had fun, birds just didn't fly right.


well, do they favor?


Jeff C. said:


> Made it another year!



 me too, lawd I'm still full from lunch.............. don't think I'll even need supper!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, do they favor?
> 
> 
> me too, lawd I'm still full from lunch.............. don't think I'll even need supper!



Happy New Year, Keebsy!!! I just got home and I'm slap full of collards wiff peppers/sauce, blackeyed peas, cone bread, and hot wings......whewww.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy New Year, Keebsy!!! I just got home and I'm slap full of collards wiff peppers/sauce, blackeyed peas, cone bread, and hot wings......whewww.



shoot, mine started last night when Granma brought supper......... beef roast & gravy, mashed taters, creamed corn, snap beans & a German Choc. cake.......... then today *I* cooked for her and the others...... J did the boston butt and corn bread and I had the blackeyed peas, mixed greens and mac & cheese to go with it.................... oh & hanky panky was the breakfast meal!  yeah, I'm still full.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> shoot, mine started last night when Granma brought supper......... beef roast & gravy, mashed taters, creamed corn, snap beans & a German Choc. cake.......... then today *I* cooked for her and the others...... J did the boston butt and corn bread and I had the blackeyed peas, mixed greens and mac & cheese to go with it.................... oh & hanky panky was the breakfast meal!  yeah, I'm still full.........



hanky panky 

I had oysters on da half shell last night, fried shrooms, steak, blackend crawfish, fried okry, cole slaw, 5 fingers of Glen Livet-12 yr., 1 BIG Screwdriver, and 1 beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2014)

Sheeesh....if this thing gets any slower I'll be wishin y'all a Happy New Year.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hanky panky
> 
> I had oysters on da half shell last night, fried shrooms, steak, blackend crawfish, fried okry, cole slaw, 5 fingers of Glen Livet-12 yr., 1 BIG Screwdriver, and 1 beer.


Yep, I like it better for breakfast than another meal!
OMG, I wish I hada been with YOU last night too!  I want some oysters!


Jeff C. said:


> Sheeesh....if this thing gets any slower I'll be wishin y'all a Happy New Year.


I just dread going into to work tomorrow........ a lot to do, so at least the day will go by pretty quick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Yep, I like it better for breakfast than another meal!
> OMG, I wish I hada been with YOU last night too!  I want some oysters!
> 
> I just dread going into to work tomorrow........ a lot to do, so at least the day will go by pretty quick!



No biggie, but I gotta take Jag to da Doctor in the moanin. He's caught somethin/sinus infection


----------



## Crickett (Jan 1, 2014)

mattech said:


> Dang what a let down. My wife sent me that, guess I'm gonna have to set her straight.



Yeah the kid that played short round(Jonathan Ke Quan) is 42 & Vietnamese. The guy that plays Glen(Steven Yeun) is maybe in his 20's & is Korean.  



Jeff C. said:


> No biggie, but I gotta take Jag to da Doctor in the moanin. He's caught somethin/sinus infection


 Poor Jag! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No biggie, but I gotta take Jag to da Doctor in the moanin. He's caught somethin/sinus infection


Give him a couple of tall shots of Fireball, that'll fix him right up. 

Anybody seen Mary-Alice? He was spose to go duck huntin this mornin. Hope he didn't step off in a stump hole and get lost underwater.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, do they favor?
> 
> 
> me too, lawd I'm still full from lunch.............. don't think I'll even need supper!





Kinda sorta/ both of 'em are short . . . Good folks .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2014)

Crickett, Crickett you so fine, you so fine will you be mine ???????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett, Crickett you so fine, you so fine will you be mine ???????


Oh no, here we go, Quacks PUI again.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett, Crickett you so fine, you so fine will you be mine ???????





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, here we go, Quacks PUI again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm bout feetball wore out. 
But, I juss keep watchin it.


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2014)

Pics aint working... but I ended my season with a pretty nice 8

Bout to get ready for work... try pics again some time tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

slip said:


> Pics aint working... but I ended my season with a pretty nice 8
> 
> Bout to get ready for work... try pics again some time tomorrow.


Congratulations on the buck Slip, and Happy New Year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett, Crickett you so fine, you so fine will you be mine ???????





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, here we go, Quacks PUI again.





Crickett said:


>





Hey Jack, I try !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Jack, I try !!!!


Now he thinks he's Uncle Si........


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Congratulations on the buck Slip, and Happy New Year.



Thanks. Happy new year to you too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now he thinks he's Uncle Si........






I kinda am . . . without Si's $$$$


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2014)

Lawwwd I don't wanna  go to work... Got two hours of sleep today. ... Least it was worth it.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 1, 2014)

slip said:


> Pics aint working... but I ended my season with a pretty nice 8
> 
> Bout to get ready for work... try pics again some time tomorrow.






Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Jack, I try !!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now he thinks he's Uncle Si........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2014)

slip said:


> Lawwwd I don't wanna  go to work... Got two hours of sleep today. ... Least it was worth it.



Hey slip! Congrats on the buck.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No biggie, but I gotta take Jag to da Doctor in the moanin. He's caught somethin/sinus infection


 poor Jag!


Crickett said:


> Yeah the kid that played short round(Jonathan Ke Quan) is 42 & Vietnamese. The guy that plays Glen(Steven Yeun) is maybe in his 20's & is Korean.
> 
> 
> Poor Jag! Hope he feels better soon.


 Bike Babe!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give him a couple of tall shots of Fireball, that'll fix him right up.
> 
> Anybody seen Mary-Alice? He was spose to go duck huntin this mornin. Hope he didn't step off in a stump hole and get lost underwater.


 ain't heard a werd........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda sorta/ both of 'em are short . . . Good folks .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, here we go, Quacks PUI again.


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bout feetball wore out.
> But, I juss keep watchin it.


NCIS marathon!


slip said:


> Pics aint working... but I ended my season with a pretty nice 8
> 
> Bout to get ready for work... try pics again some time tomorrow.



 WTG Moppett!!!!! I got rained out from going.......


----------



## kracker (Jan 1, 2014)

slip said:


> Pics aint working... but I ended my season with a pretty nice 8
> 
> Bout to get ready for work... try pics again some time tomorrow.


Congrats on the 8!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2014)

slip said:


> Lawwwd I don't wanna  go to work... Got two hours of sleep today. ... Least it was worth it.



Hope you don't get written up again.   Congrats on the 8.

Coffee anyone?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Morning kids ..... Much needed rain falling in North Paulding  this morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Good morning fellow drivelers hope everyone had a safe New Years.  






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Give him a couple of tall shots of Fireball, that'll fix him right up.
> 
> Anybody seen Mary-Alice? He was spose to go duck huntin this mornin. Hope he didn't step off in a stump hole and get lost underwater.



Boss lady and I were watching The Walking Dead marathon


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good morning fellow drivelers hope everyone had a safe New Years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zombie Soap Opera.

Figures...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Merning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Zombie Soap Opera.
> 
> Figures...........


Its the only thing that comes on tv that we both like other than Big Bang Theory.  Quit hatin 



hdm03 said:


> Merning folks



Morning hdm03+


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its the only thing that comes on tv that she will let me watch when she's in the room other than Big Bang Theory.  Quit hatin


Fixed it for you Mary-Alice.
For God's sake man, put on some pants and quit your snivelin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Ham anyone?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you Mary-Alice.
> For God's sake man, put on some pants and quit your snivelin.









 Sad to say but your kinda right.  I prefer to watch those 2 shows or the History or Discovery channel.  Her, not so much.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you Mary-Alice.
> For God's sake man, put on some pants and quit your snivelin.



Your words are very harsh! Its time to calm down and be a little more sensitive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Your words are very harsh! Its time to calm down and be a little more sensitive.


You need a Kleenex Debbie-Sue?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a Kleenex Debbie-Sue?



No but I would like another blanket


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Your words are very harsh! Its time to calm down and be a little more sensitive.



We have to over look him from time to time.  If any of us were Proctologist we would be a little course too.  He is  surrounded by..... 
Nevermind, you get what I'm saying


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We have to over look him from time to time.  If any of us were Proctologist we would be a little course too.  He is  surrounded by.....
> Nevermind, you get what I'm saying


It's BOG's Wifes fault, otherwise I would have been a different kind of Dr., but she designated the field. Now, turn your head and cough Mary-Alice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's BOG's Wifes fault, otherwise I would have been a different kind of Dr., but she designated the field. Now, turn your head and cough Mary-Alice.



BOG?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BOG?


Did you bump your head this morning?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

GOOD MORNING


I said......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Mernin Mudro.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you bump your head this morning?



 No, I visited the political thread to see how bad humm was punished.  I came away with a headache, an IQ 5 points lower and an awesome sigline


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Rainy day down here, wished it would dry up a lil.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING
> 
> 
> I said......



morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hfh... hoped you stayed sober this New years eve.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi ya'll, bye ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh... hoped you stayed sober this New years eve.



Lemme tell ya.   We went to a "Baby bump New Years bash."  3 pregnant women 2 others with kids under 1 year old.  There was very little drinking done by anyone.  We had a great time tho.  At 12:01 we were headed home.  Woke up at 530 to prepare to duck hunt.  Guy I was going to hunt with didnt get out of bed till 645 
Did you happen to remain able to stand on New Years?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll, bye ya'll!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin









  Hello Ladies


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll, bye ya'll!


bye



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Lemme tell ya.   We went to a "Baby bump New Years bash."  3 pregnant women 2 others with kids under 1 year old.  There was very little drinking done by anyone.  We had a great time tho.  At 12:01 we were headed home.  Woke up at 530 to prepare to duck hunt.  Guy I was going to hunt with didnt get out of bed till 645
> Did you happen to remain able to stand on New Years?


Brought in the New year with My bro and sis n law. They had a couple of friends over , and Sis n law had her sisters and families there too. Had some brewskies and actually played some childrens games with the kids.  Had a good time. A glass of champain "sp?" at 12.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Good morning, Mrs. Hawtnett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> bye
> 
> Brought in the New year with My bro and sis n law. They had a couple of friends over , and Sis n law had her sisters and families there too. Had some brewskies and actually played some childrens games with the kids.  Had a good time. A glass of champain "sp?" at 12.



  Kids game are always fun. Proof we never grow up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Mernin kids.....gotta take Jag to the Doc. BBL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....gotta take Jag to the Doc. BBL.


Don't let him yell in the stetho...stethi....stetha.......listening thingy that plugs into the Dr.'s Ears.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

BOG's here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

The T is silent and invisible........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> The T is silent and invisible........


He didn't get it...........................................................again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He didn't get it...........................................................again.



Lol! 
My wife wouldn't've either!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> The T is silent and invisible........





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He didn't get it...........................................................again.



  I got it 4 months ago when I joined the driveler.  gimme some credit


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got it 4 months ago when I joined the driveler.  gimme some credit



We just pullin yer chain Mary Alice  .........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> We just pullin yer chain Mary Alice  .........



How did yall get the chain out of my wifes hands?  Iv been trying to years with now luck


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Mary Alice+


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

I want to take the boy hog hunting. Neither one of us have ever hunted or killed a hog before. Anyone no of a wma close to Paulding co (2hrs away or so) that we could go to and try to kill a pig?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mary Alice+


Not you to 2 too two tu tu 


blood on the ground said:


> I want to take the boy hog hunting. Neither one of us have ever hunted or killed a hog before. Anyone no of a wma close to Paulding co (2hrs away or so) that we could go to and try to kill a pig?



I know its further then 2 hours but Flint River WMA is COVERED UP in em


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got it 4 months ago when I joined the driveler.  gimme some credit



credit check dot com


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya'll, bye ya'll!



Mornin! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kids game are always fun. Proof we never grow up.



Mornin hfh! 

The kids got Monopoly Empire for Christmas & we've been playing it. It goes by much faster than regular Monopoly!



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids.....gotta take Jag to the Doc. BBL.



Mornin Jeff! Hope Jag feels better!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

Mattech almost got me arrested yessturdy at 4 o'clock in the morning in Madison gawja.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Morning Mrs Crickett..


How he do dat strang?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Mrs Crickett..
> 
> 
> How he do dat strang?



We went a got pulled over cause the lights on the trailer wasn't workin'. I had to get on da ground and spread my legs and ever'thang.


Mattech ran through somebody's yard.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

got a breather........... dang this "swapping over to the new year" stuff is for da birds............ ya know, too much like "work"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






stringmusic said:


> We went a got pulled over cause the lights on the trailer wasn't workin'. I had to get on da ground and spread my legs and ever'thang.
> 
> 
> Mattech ran through somebody's yard.


Why does this seem so funny to , too me


Keebs said:


> got a breather........... dang this "swapping over to the new year" stuff is for da birds............ ya know, too much like "work"!



Hey you.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why does this seem so funny to , too me
> 
> 
> Hey you.


 Hey you.................. I'm still gigglin..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey you.................. I'm still gigglin..........



Sounds like there is a picture involved here


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sounds like there is a picture involved here


nope............. none what so ever....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Strang made me giggle...................toot


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

I hope everyone has a safe and happy Easter.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm ready for lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Aint even gonna try.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Strang made me giggle...................toot



I smell it to,two,too,2.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

mud is back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I smell it to,two,too,2.



So bad that it gave you a headache?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Well did y'all kill any ducks??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready for lunch.


you're always ready for lunch!


mudracing101 said:


> Aint even gonna try.


 you juss got the touch, huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

soo, keebs, aka "click" aka "bulletless"  any more deer storys?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> soo, keebs, aka "click" aka "bulletless"  any more deer storys?


I've never been "bulletless".......... one time I didn't chamber, but I had bullets............ and nope, no more deer storys, didn't get to go yesterday 'cause of the rain.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

bout time to ate


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've never been "bulletless".......... one time I didn't chamber, but I had bullets............ and nope, no more deer storys, didn't get to go yesterday 'cause of the rain.........



mud told me he stoleded your bullets


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well did y'all kill any ducks??



No.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank You.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank You.



Your welcome


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Lil Crickey.....just a bloody (gross) sinus infection!


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Mattech almost got me arrested yessturdy at 4 o'clock in the morning in Madison gawja.



Don't blame me. I can't help it my cousin didnt wire the lights up correctly.


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Well did y'all kill any ducks??





stringmusic said:


> No.



I didnt know you weren't sposed to wear orange.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> Don't blame me. I can't help it my cousin didnt wire the lights up correctly.



What you runnin for??


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Lil Crickey.....just a bloody (gross) sinus infection!



I hate a sinus infection...........hope da Jag gets to feeling betta.......

Mornin Jeff.......


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I didnt know you weren't sposed to wear orange.


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> What you runnin for??



I just get nervous around the bandit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I just get nervous around the bandit.



Huh, i get nervous around Smokey


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I just get nervous around the bandit.





mudracing101 said:


> Huh, i get nervous around Smokey



I guess I screwed that one up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> Don't blame me. I can't help it my cousin didnt wire the lights up correctly.



 Shoulda let Bama wire them, you would've just had the Fire dept. pull you over.



rydert said:


> I hate a sinus infection...........hope da Jag gets to feeling betta.......
> 
> Mornin Jeff.......



Mornin rydert, thanks. This one came out of nowhere. He's sposed to use nasal spray daily, but rejects it. It ain't worth pushing the issue either.......We've tried for yrs.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud told me he stoleded your bullets


 and you BELIEVED him?!?!?


hdm03 said:


> bout time to ate


boston butt, mac & cheese (shells) and some sliced star fruit!


Jeff C. said:


> Thank You.


Anytime!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and you BELIEVED him?!?!?



You trying to say that mudtryer might have told me a fib?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You trying to say that mudtryer might have told me a fib?


well, like I said, I always have bullets......... at least 5 at all times, sooooo.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well, like I said, I always have bullets......... at least 5 at all times, sooooo.................



Shoulda known not to trust Barney....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and you BELIEVED him?!?!?
> 
> boston butt, mac & cheese (shells) and some sliced star fruit!
> 
> Anytime!




 Oooooo la la!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Fergot to pack a lunch taday my stomach is eating my backbone...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Just sittin here.....wha'chall doin?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Why does this seem so funny to , too me
> 
> 
> Hey you.



Oops! Sowwy! Mornin Mud! 



Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Lil Crickey.....just a bloody (gross) sinus infection!



Dang! Poor Jag!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oooooo la la!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fergot to pack a lunch taday my stomach is eating my backbone...


I have so many left ova's, I ain't gonna have to cook until sometime the first of next week!


Jeff C. said:


> Just sittin here.....wha'chall doin?


 payin bills on my lunch break.......... this freakin frankin fanger is gonna bankrupt me!


Crickett said:


> Oops! Sowwy! Mornin Mud!
> Dang! Poor Jag!


I said it before, I'll say it again........... Bike Babe!!!!!! 
How you doin?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

standing here


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I have so many left ova's, I ain't gonna have to cook until sometime the first of next week!
> 
> payin bills on my lunch break.......... this freakin frankin fanger is gonna bankrupt me!
> 
> ...



Hey Keebs!  Check yo PM's


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> standing here


 quit that!


Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs!  Check yo PM's


 and answered!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just sittin here.....wha'chall doin?


Wonderin what Nics birthday cake looks like...
I bet that thing has so many candes it resembles the burning of Atlanta 


Keebs said:


> I have so many left ova's, I ain't gonna have to cook until sometime the first of next week!



Is that an invite?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

sittin here


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

still standing......should have brought my doughnut


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

workin
And it aint gonna stop till April.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

excellent point


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Howdy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, got that white stuff on the ground up here today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey quack
Hey martin


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> workin
> And it aint gonna stop till April.



 Sowwy!


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

my head hurts................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a very strong feeling Mud is in ninjy mode..  
Hey KyD.  Keep that mess up yonder way


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, got that white stuff on the ground up here today.



Are the cows frozen again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> my head hurts................



you might need new glasses..


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert, hdm03+, Hooked On Quack+, havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+, blood on the ground, Nitram4891


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Mud is gettin' ready


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint even gonna try.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

mudtryer


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> you might need new glasses..



that's not the reason.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> that's not the reason.............



Told you not to look in the mirror before 9am


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Told you not to look in the mirror before 9am


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

still sittin here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


>



 hitting yourself in the mellon isnt going to make it better silly


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonderin what Nics birthday cake looks like...
> I bet that thing has so many candes it resembles the burning of Atlanta
> 
> 
> Is that an invite?


 don't think any of this is on your diet/maintenance plan...... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> sittin here


eatin cheeto's again?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> workin
> And it aint gonna stop till April.


 I got to get boxes out & box up last years stuff now....... 


Nitram4891 said:


> Howdy.





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, got that white stuff on the ground up here today.


 I want some down here!  It's fixin to get COLD down here from what the talkin heads are sayin!


rydert said:


> my head hurts................


mine too, but I think it was the pork I had at lunch.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

I did get the frozen/stuck ice maker out of the freezer though. Now if I can just figure out how to turn it back on.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

soooo, is that a no keebs??





Jeff C. said:


> I did get the frozen/stuck ice maker out of the freezer though. Now if I can just figure out how to turn it back on.



didcha plug it in?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> don't think any of this is on your diet/maintenance plan......
> 
> eatin cheeto's again?
> 
> ...



I have my hopes set for some winter weather for around the 28th!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

now leaning


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

such a pretty day outside


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> soooo, is that a no keebs??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes........... I ain't gonna have the Mrs. blaming ME for you gaining back that weight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

stringmusic said:


>



Hey, Nitram 4891.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow; this year is really flying by


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> soooo, is that a no keebs??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never was unplugged.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yes........... I ain't gonna have the Mrs. blaming ME for you gaining back that weight!



I need SOMEONE to blame it on..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Never was unplugged.



Maybe you just got a bad breaker


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oops! Sowwy! Mornin Mud!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang! Poor Jag!






Keebs said:


> I have so many left ova's, I ain't gonna have to cook until sometime the first of next week!
> 
> How you doin?






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonderin what Nics birthday cake looks like...
> I bet that thing has so many candes it resembles the burning of Atlanta
> 
> 
> Is that an invite?






havin_fun_huntin said:


> I have a very strong feeling Mud is in ninjy mode..
> Hey KyD.  Keep that mess up yonder way


No ninjy mode during lunch mode.


Nitram4891 said:


>






hdm03 said:


> Wow; this year is really flying by



You can say that again.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a 70" TV


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow; this year is really flying by


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need SOMEONE to blame it on..


No No: I get blamed for plenty as it is!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> I have a 70" TV



Trying to compensate for something?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> :


 Why you whippin me?


Keebs said:


> No No: I get blamed for plenty as it is!



 fine den


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

I got an ice maker that is turned OFF.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Trying to compensate for something?



yes.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got an ice maker that is turned OFF.



I aint no ice maker expert, but I think they pose to be ON.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint no ice maker expert, but I think they pose to be ON.



cuse me maam, Im trying to make  a sale here.  After he buys the breaker Im going to convince him its a bad recept.  Before its over with he will have to rewire his whole house


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint no ice maker expert, but I think they pose to be ON.





Still waiting on yo recipe across the Creek . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint no ice maker expert, but I think they pose to be ON.



 Thanks for the advice, I turned it on.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

excuse me.......that was nasty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cuse me maam, Im trying to make  a sale here.  After he buys the breaker Im going to convince him its a bad recept.  Before its over with he will have to rewire his whole house


You full of da dickins taday.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Still waiting on yo recipe across the Creek . . .


Ppost it up for me please. You gots it.


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the advice, I turned it on.



Anytime.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

that made my eyes burn


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You full of da dickins taday.
> 
> Ppost it up for me please. You gots it.
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You full of da dickins taday.
> :


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> excuse me.......that was nasty


QUIT IT! 


hdm03 said:


> that made my eyes burn


GO OUTSIDE!


Hooked On Quack said:


>



Shoulda known I'd get that response.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Some idiot has started a thread about electric fences.........what a dummy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Hay Mrs. Hornet!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hay Mrs. Hornet!



Hay Blood

I caint bewieve you aint never shot a hawg


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Some idiot has started a thread about electric fences.........what a dummy



I think that feller might me "off" juss a little


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

No ice yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No ice yet.



Walk away. Ever heard that story bout watchin water boil


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No ice yet.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Walk away. Ever heard that story bout watchin water boil



I don't get it..........................


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> I think that feller might me "off" juss a little


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Some idiot has started a thread about electric fences.........what a dummy


Yeah!!! That feller is an idjit!!!!


rydert said:


> I think that feller might me "off" juss a little



Define a "little"


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Walk away. Ever heard that story bout watchin water boil



I haven't heard that story........please do tell.......I love stories


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

mudtryer gettin' ready


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Where's Mud "the kang" Tryer?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

there he is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

im sleepy... coffee time!!!  anyone care for a cup?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sleepy... coffee time!!!



Good idea.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Walk away. Ever heard that story bout watchin water boil



 I say that to my daughter every tine she makes herself noodles! She gets mad! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> im sleepy... coffee time!!!  anyone care for a cup?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Walk away. Ever heard that story bout watchin water boil





rydert said:


> I don't get it..........................



Yeah....what does that have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

This year is flying by.....


hdm03+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....what does that have to do with the price of tea in China?



Tea is $2 in China


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Think I'll put a pot of water on to boil and check on the ice, rydert+.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Where's Mud "the kang" Tryer?


Im right chere Not trying.


hdm03 said:


> there he is


Who


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....what does that have to do with the price of tea in China?



How much is Tea in China??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....what does that have to do with the price of tea in China?





stringmusic said:


> Tea is $2 in China





mudracing101 said:


> Im right chere Not trying.
> 
> Who
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good idea.





Crickett said:


> I say that to my daughter every tine she makes herself noodles! She gets mad!


Its ready when yall are.  Hope Community Coffee is ok with yall?


stringmusic said:


> Thank you.


Your welcome


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

That was kind of random


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Im right chere Not trying.
> 
> Who
> 
> ...



It depends on how often you look at it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

never mind; it wasn't really all that random.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Define a "little"



it is relevant to the subject............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hay Blood
> 
> I caint bewieve you aint never shot a hawg



I be dun kilt about evary thang but Neva made a hawg die


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> never mind; it wasn't really all that random.



I think you can do better hdm03+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> it is relevant to the subject............



yes, yes it is


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I be dun kilt about evary thang but Neva made a hawg die


Aint nothin to it. You jus plugem behind da ear and it turns their clock off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I be dun kilt about evary thang but Neva made a hawg die



You should talk to bigred or jagerpro on here and go ride with them .  That looks fun to me


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

Lady Gaga is hot...............in a weird sort of way


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

I just don't fell like working today, gotta get out of this holiday routine and start working again.Ineed a pick me up.


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> Lady Gaga is hot...............in a weird sort of way



I think you need your glasses back from your dog.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

today is my friday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> Lady Gaga is hot...............in a weird sort of way



Kind of like.....Googoo Gaga!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> Lady Gaga is hot...............in a weird sort of way



 good gawd.. thats worse then your love for the bieber...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2014)

To cold to count cows.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> To cold to count cows.



Did you build them a fire?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> To cold to count cows.



Sho is. 
 In the words of mrs. h   "Im freeezin to tadeaf"


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

poor cows are frozen again........prayers sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Home alone, nuttin to do .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Yo Dert+


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, nuttin to do .



That's when trouble starts.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Now I'm confused.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

I wasn't expecting re-dirt to look like that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

BRB, I think Im bout to go lose my breakfast....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm scared.


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks kinda cold in the pic of rydert.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok now I get it.



mattech said:


> Looks kinda cold in the pic of rydert.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Bored to deaf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> Looks kinda cold in the pic of rydert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Home alone, nuttin to do .



 the one ya with!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

And think... he/she/it used to be a "dancer"


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

poor lil ugly feller


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey mud are you scared to try?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> the one ya with!



good song


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hey mud are you scared to try?



Not going to try


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C is trying to make Quack go blind.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C is trying to make Quack go blind.


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

never mind


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C is trying to make Quack go blind.



 best post all day


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

oh lord


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> never mind



Dont be scared lil fella, let us know what's on your mind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C is trying to make Quack go blind.



  

He won't be bored no mo!


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> best post all day



x's 2


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Dont be scared lil fella, let us know what's on your mind.



Ok, just don't judge me. 

I think rydert looks handsome it his selfie pic that was just posted.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Charlie is this one of yours?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> the one ya with!





No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> best post all day



I should have saved it for my 10,000th post


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> Ok, just don't judge me.
> 
> I think rydert looks handsome it his selfie pic that was just posted.



I've got nothin'.........................


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> I've got nothin'.........................



I knew I should have kept it to myself. I hope this doesn't come between us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I should have saved it for my 10,000th post


Use it again, nobody will remember, if there is actually anyone left here that hasn't been banned before you hit that mark.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use it again, nobody will remember, if there is actually anyone left here that hasn't been banned before you hit that mark.



Party pooper...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

raining in the 31094.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Party pooper...


You wanna be first Mary-Alice?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> raining in the 31094.



Get the slip and slide out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna be first Mary-Alice?



Im safe till your shift starts at 8pm right?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> raining in the 31094.



Dat was tooooo close rite there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im safe till your shift starts at 8pm right?


Wanna bet?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

He said Mary Alice.........giggling again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> Dat was tooooo close rite there





Jeff C. said:


>





Whaaaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Get the slip and slide out!



 I did !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaa???


They ain't noticed yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaa???



Kang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna bet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


Any more questions Mary-Alice?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> raining in the 31094.



Hey Quack! How is Miz Dawn?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Any more questions Mary-Alice?



How much wood could a wood......

Im full of questions... and other stuff


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They ain't noticed yet.



Noticed what?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> How much wood could a wood......
> 
> Im full of questions... and other stuff


You ain't learnt yo lesson yet I see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Uhhhhh.....the weather is changin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Noticed what?


Keep an eye on Mary-Alice. Don't know how many times I can pull this plug before a fuse blows and we lose him permanently though.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> I knew I should have kept it to myself. I hope this doesn't come between us.



I don't like men with mustaches..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey Quack! How is Miz Dawn?





She's working today, first time in awhile.  Dawn's really nervous about her first chemo treatment tomorrow, can't blame her.  I just sent her some flowers to the Salon.  Thanks for asking !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HFH got banded ???


I'm trying to get him to "get it", but he's a slow learner.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't learnt yo lesson yet I see.



 you know how them young folks are...  
Next time atleast gimme a reason


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm trying to get him to "get it", but he's a slow learner.



I'm confused and I don't get it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm confused and I don't get it


You wanna join him?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You wanna join him?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> I don't like men with mustaches..............



You ever get to the point of joking where you realize that if you take it any further it is beyond wierd ? I think we are there.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

last post....lock er down........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

What is going on around here????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

rydert said:


> last post....lock er down........


Now you're just testin me. I ain't used that button yet. Let me look around.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

mattech said:


> You ever get to the point of joking where you realize that if you take it any further it is beyond wierd ? I think we are there.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

That was odd.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

how he do that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That was odd.....


Dert asked for it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

I bet you didnt even get a reason did ya hdm03+?.. I didnt, neither time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet you didnt even get a reason did ya hdm03+?.. I didnt, neither time


Asked y'all if'n you wanted to go first or be next? Y'all's kinda slow ain'tcha.......+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Asked y'all if'n you wanted to go first or be next? Y'all's kinda slow ain'tcha.......+



I like being first.. makes me feel all special and what not


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Asked y'all if'n you wanted to go first or be next? Y'all's kinda slow ain'tcha.......+



Are you no longer in training???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's working today, first time in awhile.  Dawn's really nervous about her first chemo treatment tomorrow, can't blame her.  I just sent her some flowers to the Salon.  Thanks for asking !!


 aaawww, that was schweeet of you!!!!!!!
Tell her I got her in my prayers!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm trying to get him to "get it", but he's a slow learner.


 shuggums, come on, he's from Tifton for heavens sake!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Dang; poor HFH done got it again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like being first.. makes me feel all special and what not


But you still ain't got "it"........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

that made my day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Miggie's gotz da magic !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Are you no longer in training???


I got these here keys that open these different doors with different buttons in them. Not sure where the keys come from, but hey, might as well play with em.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got these here keys that open these different doors with different buttons in them. Not sure where the keys come from, but hey, might as well play with em.



Can you make sure my application gets to the top of the pile?  I'll trade you some coordinates to some ducks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can you make sure my application gets to the top of the pile?  I'll trade you some coordinates to some ducks.


I already put it on the pile, put the lid on the barrel and gave it a spin. Is that the one you're talkin bout?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I already put it on the pile, put the lid on the barrel and gave it a spin. Is that the one you're talkin bout?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Uh Oh, someone's callin me into their office, wants to know if I've seen there keys.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

bye Miguel, were gonna miss ya fella


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

And down goes Nitram.......that was a goofy name anyway


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Heyyyyyyy, ya can't band Martin, me and him are the only GT fanzzzz on here !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

I got banned?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyy, ya can't band Martin, me and him are the only GT fanzzzz on here !!!



Being a GT fan might be why he was banned


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And down goes Nitram.......that was a goofy name anyway



sure was............but I liked his dogs


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 2, 2014)

I need a drank, ya'll done got me all messed up


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And down goes Nitram.......that was a goofy name anyway


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I got banned?



sho did, said "banned" right up under yo name...  somebody be playin triks today . .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ok now I'm really outa here...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



oh crap.....your back.......i was only joking; you got the coolest name eva!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

thats all i gotta say bout that


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats all i gotta say bout that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sho did, said "banned" right up under yo name...  somebody be playin triks today . .


SSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I'm hidin wit da keys. If'n he catches me..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice jeep quackhead


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

HOQ sure is going through a lot of avatar changes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

For my next trick, I'll fix the clock.
































YEAH RIGHT!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

I hope he dont have a blow out.. The spare tire looks alot smaller then the other ones


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

blow outs are not good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nice jeep quackhead




Sold the Jeep back during the summer, wasn't even fo sale, somebody wanted it more than I did !!!





Nitram4891 said:


> HOQ sure is going through a lot of avatar changes.





Been trying to tell ya'll, there's ALOT of trickier abound today???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been trying to tell ya'll, there's ALOT of trickier abound today???


I TOLD you to put your seatbelt on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I TOLD you to put your seatbelt on





Is "trickier" a word ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2014)

Cervantes!!!!    Brang me them keys!! Now!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is "trickier" a word ???


I'm not sur.............


Nicodemus said:


> Cervantes!!!!    Brang me them keys!! Now!!!


Ooops. Gotta run!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not sur.............
> 
> Ooops. Gotta run!!!!



girly man....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 2, 2014)

op2:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2014)

Howdy.  

Thank ya`ll kindly that wished me a happy birthday. Been a good day for this old man.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Later y'all , i'm out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cervantes!!!!    Brang me them keys!! Now!!!





Get 'em birfday buoy !!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

I wanna key to the back room..  I wanna sees this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

WAIT a minute...   Nic, did you get rid of your "grouchy" title for your birthday?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WAIT a minute...   Nic, did you get rid of your "grouchy" title for your birthday?





Nah, I got shed of that a while back. I really am the kinder gentler Nick now. Done dulled my blades, put my rifles up, and walk around with a smile on my face.  Totally innercent.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

I heard of a drunk chicken but....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I got shed of that a while back. I really am the kinder gentler Nick now. Done dulled my blades, put my rifles up, and walk around with a smile on my face.  Totally innercent.





You musta died then . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2014)

later folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Come on Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

hehe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You musta died then . .



Silly, he is smiling because he knows a dull knife hurts worse than a sharp one.  He has honed his stalking skills so he doesnt need a gun...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 2, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> later folks





mudracing101 said:


> Come on Keebs



Bye yous guys


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You musta died then . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>





Nic's a ZOMBIE !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Cervantes!!!!    Brang me them keys!! Now!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Thank ya`ll kindly that wished me a happy birthday. Been a good day for this old man.


 Good to hear!  


mudracing101 said:


> Later y'all , i'm out.


 


Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I got shed of that a while back. I really am the kinder gentler Nick now. Done dulled my blades, put my rifles up, and walk around with a smile on my face.  Totally innercent.


 


mudracing101 said:


> Come on Keebs


 dats what I was waitin on! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> hehe


 you cute when you giggle............
ok, later folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey Nic, that's a 72 quart cooler, howya like those trout and reds ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, that's a 72 quart cooler, howya like those trout and reds ??





Dang!!!!!  I bet they were good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang!!!!!  I bet they were good!





My all time best is a 29" trout weighed 9lbs on topH2O.  I like eatin da lil ones the best.  Still regret not throwing her back.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My all time best is a 29" trout weighed 9lbs on topH2O.  I like eatin da lil ones the best.  Still regret not throwing her back.





Hopefully this spring.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hopefully this spring.



Let's do it !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

The kid is playing ball in coopers town NY this coming summer. Not really looking forward to that trip!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

The wind is blowing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2014)

Big game tonight.


----------



## rydert (Jan 2, 2014)

My head hurts..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

Is he gone now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is he gone now?



?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> ?????


That fella that was screamin for his keys........try to keep up Debbie-Sue...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That fella that was screamin for his keys........try to keep up Debbie-Sue...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

Mernin cold dribblers. Dang what a hiney whoopin last night. ROLL TIDE...


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin cold dribblers. Dang what a hiney whoopin last night. ROLL TIDE...



I am here............yep, dat was a hiney whoopin

now come on WAR EAGLE!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> I am here............yep, dat was a hiney whoopin
> 
> now come on WAR EAGLE!!


Um, yeah, good luck wit dat. GO NOLES!!! 

Where's the coffee at?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> I am here............yep, dat was a hiney whoopin
> 
> now come on WAR EAGLE!!



Thems fighting words Nancy!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Thems fighting words Nancy!



....easy there BOG...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> ....easy there bog...



lol!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone seen Mary-Alice? Surely his wife isn't makin him watch the Livin Dead soap opera marathon still. Maybe they've moved on to the Honey Boo Boo marathon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning, finally got a lil cool out. Forgot to check the antifreeze in one truck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning folks.  Who left the Ac on?  23 in Crispy County this morning




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone seen Mary-Alice? Surely his wife isn't makin him watch the Livin Dead soap opera marathon still. Maybe they've moved on to the Honey Boo Boo marathon.



Who would degrade from a great series like The Walking Dead down to the level of booboo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, finally got a lil cool out. Forgot to check the antifreeze in one truck



Ran to autozone last night and got some antifreeze.  Dexcool aint cheap.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 3, 2014)

Mornin Everybody!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

Where's Gobbler??????????? 
ChiwwyMoaninFolks!<---coffee, then I'm gonna change to capa, cupa, carpa...........glorified hot chocolate!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody!


HI!!


Nitram4891 said:


> Happy Friday!


HEY!!!


Keebs said:


> Where's Gobbler???????????
> ChiwwyMoaninFolks!<---coffee, then I'm gonna change to capa, cupa, carpa...........glorified hot chocolate!


How you doin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HI!!
> 
> HEY!!!
> 
> How you doin!!!


 better now that I know we're gonna have a winter, but dang, I got work to get to now! bbl!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning D3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Went to bed last night at 12.  Last I looked at the clock it was 115...  Got my days and nights mixed up again..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hiya sista, is it nippy up your way?


blood on the ground said:


> Morning D3


Hey J1...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya sista, is it nippy up your way?
> 
> Hey J1...........



VERY nippy



J1


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> VERY nippy
> 
> 
> 
> J1


Incoming!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

Sitting in the Doctors office...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the Doctors office...


We're with you bro', in spirit.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Forgot to dump the water out of the rain gauge. Another one bites the dust. Froze solid and busted. 
This happens EVERY winter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forgot to dump the water out of the rain gauge. Another one bites the dust. Froze solid and busted.
> This happens EVERY winter.


This makes you the common denominator. 
Get a cheap weather station with an electronic rain gauge. They are self dumping.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the Doctors office...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're with you bro', in spirit.



Yep. We with ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This makes you the common denominator.
> Get a cheap weather station with an electronic rain gauge. They are self dumping.



And where might I purchase one of dem


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 

21* here.......with the windchill it's 13*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the Doctors office...



Mornin....our thoughts and prayers are with y'all, Mill and Dawn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 21* here.......with the windchill it's 13*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope all goes well quack.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the Doctors office...



Hope all goe well bro!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

's for Miz Dawn this morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And where might I purchase one of dem





Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You iggy me miggy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 21* here.......with the windchill it's 13*



Mornin.......You snuck in on me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And where might I purchase one of dem


Home Depot, Lowes, Ace Hardware, Amazon.com, Rite Aide, CVS...........you startin to get the picture?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the Doctors office...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're with you bro', in spirit.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. We with ya.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....our thoughts and prayers are with y'all, Mill and Dawn.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hope all goes well quack.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Hope all goe well bro!





Crickett said:


> 's for Miz Dawn this morning!



What they said


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope all goes well HOQ!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.......You snuck in on me!



I wasn't sneakin! 


How's Jag feelin this mornin?


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2014)

Best wishes Quack.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting in the Doctors office...


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2014)

The open and close to my deer season. Only got to hunt 4 times this year because life got crazy, but still made it a good season.  He'll go good in the freezer and on the wall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

slip said:


> The open and close to my deer season. Only got to hunt 4 times this year because life got crazy, but still made it a good season.  He'll go good in the freezer and on the wall.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Them are some nice G2s slip..  Grats!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

NICE Slip!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dang, that's a nice buck!


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2014)

100 yard shot, he came out on my right side and I was sitting in a lawn chair that was breaking the moment he was coming out so that was interesting. I shot, he fell over like he had been hit by a train, got up and ran 10 yards and fell dead. Shot like 45 mins before dark with him being one of 3 bucks and 5 does out at the time. I got down to drag and there was one doe that must have hated that buck cause she stood there and watched.  I woulda shot her too, but I knew I had to go to work in 3 hours, one was enough.


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

sent Quack.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

slip said:


> The open and close to my deer season. Only got to hunt 4 times this year because life got crazy, but still made it a good season.  He'll go good in the freezer and on the wall.


NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I wasn't sneakin!
> 
> 
> How's Jag feelin this mornin?



Not sure.....he got up, didn't say a word, and went back to sleep. 



slip said:


> The open and close to my deer season. Only got to hunt 4 times this year because life got crazy, but still made it a good season.  He'll go good in the freezer and on the wall.



Nice buck, slip!  Shoulder mount?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

Good buck Slip!!


----------



## slip (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not sure.....he got up, didn't say a word, and went back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buck, slip!  Shoulder mount?



Yessir!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 3, 2014)

That's a goodun Slip!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

slip said:


> The open and close to my deer season. Only got to hunt 4 times this year because life got crazy, but still made it a good season.  He'll go good in the freezer and on the wall.







Jeff C. said:


> Not sure.....he got up, didn't say a word, and went back to sleep.



Can't blame him! I'm not sick & I wanna crawl back in bed! Too cold outside!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Got on Home Depot and Lowes website pricing lumber.  Its gonna cost over $200 just to dry in a durn 8x8 utility building (already have the platform).  Thats figuring it on 24" centers.   Crazy I tell ya.  Just crazy.


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got on Home Depot and Lowes website pricing lumber.  Its gonna cost over $200 just to dry in a durn 8x8 utility building (already have the platform).  Thats figuring it on 24" centers.   Crazy I tell ya.  Just crazy.



standing timber prices are going up(pine and hardwood)......so that means that building lumber is going up........I believe this trend will continue...............

I usually charge people for that info.........


your welcome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> standing timber prices are going up(pine and hardwood)......so that means that building lumber is going up........I believe this trend will continue...............
> 
> I usually charge people for that info.........
> 
> ...



Thanks dert.   It isnt BAD.  I just figured the 2x8 studs would be around 1.80.. Not 2.90.  I see why people get those little metal buildings now tho..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya sista, is it nippy up your way?
> 
> Hey J1...........


This J1 makes me feel sneaky 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> VERY nippy
> 
> 
> 
> J1


Would you like a J1 tee shirt?


Keebs said:


> Incoming!



I didn't get it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

My feet are cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, obviously Maggie is doing much better, she ran off wiff Boudreaux this mornin. 

However, she did limp/drag up well behind him when I went out blowin the whistle to get them back. Was getting in my truck when I saw her returning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Slap dun put the smack on a big ol buck! Yeah!!! I just did a cartwheel and a toe touch for our friend Slip!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My feet are cold.



Nancy ! 
Woman z announce when their feet's are cold!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Nancy !
> Woman z announce when their feet's are cold!



I'm cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Nancy !
> Woman z announce when their feet's are cold!



Nancydro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My feet are cold.


If that's all that's cold your doin good. I'm freezin tadeaf


Jeff C. said:


> Well, obviously Maggie is doing much better, she ran off wiff Boudreaux this mornin.
> 
> However, she did limp/drag up well behind him when I went out blowin the whistle to get them back. Was getting in my truck when I saw her returning.


Yay for Maggie!


blood on the ground said:


> Slap dun put the smack on a big ol buck! Yeah!!! I just did a cartwheel and a toe touch for our friend Slip!


Only women z  turn cartwheels


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

my head hurts..............what do y'all really think about Lady GaGa?

hot or not?............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 21* here.......with the windchill it's 13*



You sportin flip-flops an shorts ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If that's all that's cold your doin good. I'm freezin tadeaf
> 
> Yay for Maggie!
> 
> Only women z  turn cartwheels


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If that's all that's cold your doin good. I'm freezin tadeaf
> 
> Yay for Maggie!
> 
> Only women z  turn cartwheels



Oh .... How about a hand stand?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> my head hurts..............what do y'all really think about Lady GaGa?
> 
> hot or not?............



hotter n a firecracker on da fof of July.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> my head hurts..............what do y'all really think about Lady GaGa?
> 
> hot or not?............



Take the lamp shades and curtains off.....and you uncover  the ugly.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Take the lamp shades and curtains off.....and you uncover  the ugly.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice buck Slip!

That a Remington 700? Nice lookin' rifle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nancydro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Oh .... How about a hand stand?



Hand stands are acceptable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

slip said:


> The open and close to my deer season. Only got to hunt 4 times this year because life got crazy, but still made it a good season.  He'll go good in the freezer and on the wall.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> That's a goodun Slip!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

mudtryer?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt.........last post?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> mudtryer?



no!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

stringmusic, Nitram4891+, rydert+, Workin2Hunt+, Jeff C.+, blood on the ground+, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?



Nitryer4891


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

pepsi max and hot fries.. yummy in my tummy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

hey stringmusic+


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Nitryer4891





Chick fil a an fries.




Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (8 members and 1 guests)
Nitram4891, rydert, boom_boom+, mattech, Jeff C., blood on the ground


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Nitryer4891


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

Quack, kind thoughts and prayers for Miss Dawn.

Cody, that`s an almighty nice buck you got there. Congratulations.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Nic, if its this cold next week you should be a happy fella!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Got on Home Depot and Lowes website pricing lumber.  Its gonna cost over $200 just to dry in a durn 8x8 utility building (already have the platform).  Thats figuring it on 24" centers.   Crazy I tell ya.  Just crazy.


check around, we got some a bit cheaper at a local owned store........ but then too, all our good grade 1 lumber is being shipped to China and we're left with "what-eva"!


blood on the ground said:


> This J1 makes me feel sneaky
> 
> Would you like a J1 tee shirt?
> 
> ...


I have a D3 Tshirt!
doofus, you got the text, Mrs.Hawtnet don't do texts!


mudracing101 said:


> My feet are cold.


 uuummm, never mind..................  


Jeff C. said:


> Well, obviously Maggie is doing much better, she ran off wiff Boudreaux this mornin.
> 
> However, she did limp/drag up well behind him when I went out blowin the whistle to get them back. Was getting in my truck when I saw her returning.


Hey, at least the ol gal is trekkin off AND coming back!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> pepsi max and hot fries.. yummy in my tummy


trail mix.......... still hungry................


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey stringmusic+



Hello havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs.... that poor baby has been watching that clock for a while


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, if its this cold next week you should be a happy fella!





Yep. I like cold weather. The colder, the better.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

Me and Mattech gonna go huntin' again in da morning......prolly gonna end up on the FBI most wanted list.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I like cold weather. The colder, the better.


Me and the boss lady are gonna try to make it over there and supervise.  You know, to make sure you know what your doing. 


stringmusic said:


> Me and Mattech gonna go huntin' again in da morning......prolly gonna end up on the FBI most wanted list.....



wouldnt that be worlds dumbest criminals?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You sportin flip-flops an shorts ?



No No:



Jeff C. said:


> Take the lamp shades and curtains off.....and you uncover  the ugly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Me and the boss lady are gonna try to make it over there and supervise.  You know, to make sure you know what your doing.
> 
> 
> wouldnt that be worlds dumbest criminals?





Ya`ll come on over. Look me up when you get there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll come on over. Look me up when you get there.



 Already planned on it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only women z  turn cartwheels


Good one Mrs. Hawtnet.



havin_fun_huntin said:


>





rydert said:


> mudtryer?





Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?





stringmusic said:


> Nitryer4891



Customers


----------



## mattech (Jan 3, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Me and Mattech gonna go huntin' again in da morning......prolly gonna end up on the FBI most wanted list.....



Oh btw, are you a fast runner?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> Workin2Hunt.........last post?



It's close...Go ahead and lock er down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> check around, we got some a bit cheaper at a local owned store........ but then too, all our good grade 1 lumber is being shipped to China and we're left with "what-eva"!
> 
> I have a D3 Tshirt!
> doofus, you got the text, Mrs.Hawtnet don't do texts!
> ...



Yep....and at least she's goin back out into the pasture to poop. I cut her some slack at first when she could only make it out the door into the yard. 



Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I like cold weather. The colder, the better.



Come go with me to Baltimore and Philly this Sunday-Wednesday. Gonna be a low of 8* in Bal Monday mornin, and a low of 6* in Philly Tuesday morn.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Text convo with the wife
Her: "Your child is already acting like you, FYI"
Me:  "oh, yeah?"
Her:  "Yes peanut has been camped out on a nerve for a week now...Already acting like daddy getting on mamas nerves"


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> Oh btw, are you a fast runner?



eh, not really.







I'm pretty skeered.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep....and at least she's goin back out into the pasture to poop. I cut her some slack at first when she could only make it out the door into the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Come go with me to Baltimore and Philly this Sunday-Wednesday. Gonna be a low of 8* in Bal Monday mornin, and a low of 6* in Philly Tuesday morn.





Can we do some huntin` while we there?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Text convo with the wife
> Her: "Your child is already acting like you, FYI"
> Me:  "oh, yeah?"
> Her:  "Yes peanut has been camped out on a nerve for a week now...Already acting like daddy getting on mamas nerves"



Peanut?  Nice comparison!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Just took a walk back in the woods pulling up lighter stumps preparing for the cold weather this weekend. Yuppies around these parts will pay top dollar for a small bundle of it and the other's will just purchase a fire log or starter log... Lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Can we do some huntin` while we there?



I magine both of those places are crawlin with Varmints!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Peanut?  Nice comparison!



 you got me skippy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Just took a walk back in the woods pulling up lighter stumps preparing for the cold weather this weekend. Yuppies around these parts will pay top dollar for a small bundle of it and the other's will just purchase a fire log or starter log... Lol



Dude, I hear ya. I couldn't believe I found a guy down by Lake Tobosofkee selling firewood and a bundle of lighter sticks the size of a stick of firewood for $3.00. I think I used about 4 little sticks of it, left my Cuz the rest, about 40 or so sticks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you got me skippy



Sorry, bro! Every once in a while somebody throws one right over the plate.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Secretary turned the heat down to 62.. That woman is trying to kill me...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Me and Mattech gonna go huntin' again in da morning......prolly gonna end up on the FBI most wanted list.....



Did you figure out how to tape a mojo to the end of the benelli yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

3 more hours of poison..


----------



## mattech (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Did you figure out how to tape a mojo to the end of the benelli yet?



Yes, but I still can't get it to fly.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs.... that poor baby has been watching that clock for a while


 I know, I just hate to tell the poor thing, the new year is already here!


Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I like cold weather. The colder, the better.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> wouldnt that be worlds dumbest criminals?


   


mudracing101 said:


> Customers


excuses?


Jeff C. said:


> Yep....and at least she's goin back out into the pasture to poop. I cut her some slack at first when she could only make it out the door into the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Come go with me to Baltimore and Philly this Sunday-Wednesday. Gonna be a low of 8* in Bal Monday mornin, and a low of 6* in Philly Tuesday morn.



 Bah-Rrrrrrrr!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Text convo with the wife
> Her: "Your child is already acting like you, FYI"
> Me:  "oh, yeah?"
> Her:  "Yes peanut has been camped out on a nerve for a week now...Already acting like daddy getting on mamas nerves"





blood on the ground said:


> Just took a walk back in the woods pulling up lighter stumps preparing for the cold weather this weekend. Yuppies around these parts will pay top dollar for a small bundle of it and the other's will just purchase a fire log or starter log... Lol


I need to get some up & ship to ya to sell!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Secretary turned the heat down to 62.. That woman is trying to kill me...


 I thought you were there *all alone*..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> I thought you were there *all alone*..........



Shes here from 9ish to whenever she decides to leave before 12...  She stays in here office for the most part... Close enough to being all alone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 more hours of poison..



Dang it, man! I hate it, but......when it kills those cells we can


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 more hours of poison..


are you on your best behavior??  Seriously, I hope she doesn't react too bad! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Shes here from 9ish to whenever she decides to leave before 12...  She stays in here office for the most part... Close enough to being all alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 more hours of poison..



Poor gal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 more hours of poison..



  Man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

In room FULL of yacking wimmenz...


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In room FULL of yacking wimmenz...



 sent.......yacking wimmenz


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> sent.......yacking wimmenz



x5


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Text convo with the wife
> Her: "Your child is already acting like you, FYI"
> Me:  "oh, yeah?"
> Her:  "Yes peanut has been camped out on a nerve for a week now...Already acting like daddy getting on mamas nerves"







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Secretary turned the heat down to 62.. That woman is trying to kill me...



Wimp! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 more hours of poison..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. I like cold weather. The colder, the better.



You would have loved it here this morning Nic. 8 Degrees and all the cow ponds frozen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Just made reservations for Summer vacation

Time to start counting down the days.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> Yes, but I still can't get it to fly.



I've been getting back to the basics.  Practice makes perfect.  









KyDawg said:


> You would have loved it here this morning Nic. 8 Degrees and all the cow ponds frozen.



That's cold.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> :
> 
> Wimp!


  i know


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just made reservations for Summer vacation
> 
> Time to start counting down the days.



Plan a Carnival Cruise..  They last longer than expected and you even get your money back when you return .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've been getting back to the basics.  Practice makes perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









havin_fun_huntin said:


> i know
> 
> 
> Plan a Carnival Cruise..  They last longer than expected and you even get your money back when you return .



Been there done that a time or two,too,to,2. This place is MUCH MUCH betta.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> In room FULL of yacking wimmenz...


you rather it be menz?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just made reservations for Summer vacation
> 
> Time to start counting down the days.


 I'm gonna hide in yo suitcase this year!
ok, off to do accounts payable................


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've been getting back to the basics.  Practice makes perfect.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mattech (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've been getting back to the basics.  Practice makes perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I told you not to post that picture, if my wife finds out you were in her tub she is gonna kill me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Howdy, Pops!



stringmusic said:


>



Hey, String+.


----------



## mattech (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey quack, I'm not real sure what's going on, I've just seen a few comments here and there about your wife. Its none of my business anyway, but iI'm saying a little prayer for y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> I told you not to post that picture, if my wife finds out you were in her tub she is gonna kill me.



Nitram looks taller when he is standing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's the setting.  Huge room full of recliners with a buncha women hooked up to Iv's talking non stop.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's the setting.  Huge room full of recliners with a buncha women hooked up to Iv's talking non stop.



Any of em hawt?  Did they give you a recliner too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

stringmusic said:


>



Is Nitram and Strang the same or just brothers.??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Any of em hawt?  Did they give you a recliner too?



Miz Dawn iz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is Nitram and Strang the same or just brothers.??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Miz Dawn iz!



true dat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's the setting.  Huge room full of recliners with a buncha women hooked up to Iv's talking non stop.


You never realize just how many people are going thru the same thing till ya see them all lined up. 


Jeff C. said:


> Miz Dawn iz!



Sho is!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy, Pops!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, String+.



Hello Jeff C+


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is Nitram and Strang the same or just brothers.??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Is Nitram and Strang the same or just brothers.??



Only way I could tell them apart was by their duck necklace.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You never realize just how many people are going thru the same thing till ya see them all lined up.
> 
> 
> Sho is!


 I have another friend that is on her next to last treatment, she's got an AWESOME outlook & super, super support friends, she has "warrior shirts", pins, buttons, hats, she's making a big 'ol party out of it!
I have to agree, Dawn is purty, inside & out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Only way I could tell them apart was by their duck necklace.


I thinks nitram has duck envy..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Salad, fried chicken, mashed taters, tomato's and okra, broc. and cheese, collard greens , i need a nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thinks nitram has duck envy..



I think they one in the same so if one gets banded they already back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Salad, fried chicken, mashed taters, tomato's and okra, broc. and cheese, collard greens , i need a nap.



What's for supper


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's for supper



Beer


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Salad, fried chicken, mashed taters, tomato's and okra, broc. and cheese, collard greens , i need a nap.


boston butt, mixed greens, black eyed peas............. now a headache, I guess I really, really have to watch the pork consumption now!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's for supper


didja wait for it?


mudracing101 said:


> Beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Salad, fried chicken, mashed taters, tomato's and okra, broc. and cheese, collard greens , i need a nap.





mudracing101 said:


> Beer



 Still on that diet huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Still on that diet huh?



 yep


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I thinks nitram has duck envy..



You know any duck hunters that don't have duck envy???


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Morning kids


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Still on that diet huh?



He's still juss a growin boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids



Moanin, blood!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids



Mornin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I think they one in the same so if one gets banded they already back.



You just wana get rid of the competition.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> You know any duck hunters that don't have duck envy???



I would say me, but im not a duck hunter.  I go stand in the water and waste shells....  still and 0fer in my duck chasing...


----------



## mattech (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to California for three weeks. Not Sure when yet but I'm willing to bet its the first three weeks of turkey season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Any of em hawt?  Did they give you a recliner too?



If you're into bald chics. Got me a recliner.  Guess some woman just had her last treatment.  She's beating the crap out of a bell and erybodies clapping.  Woke me up and bout crapped my panties.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

someone done took and stole 1/2 of muds truck..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> Looks like I'm going to California for three weeks. Not Sure when yet but I'm willing to bet its the first three weeks of turkey season.


Maybe it'll slide off in the ocean before you have to go.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> I told you not to post that picture, if my wife finds out you were in her tub she is gonna kill me.



My bad!!!  I fixed it...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> My bad!!!  I fixed it...


You should hook a rubber hose to the back end of that duck call so it reaches the water. That way you can blow bubbles while you quack.


----------



## mattech (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe it'll slide off in the ocean before you have to go.



If only I was that lucky, it'll probably happen while I'm out there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you're into bald chics. Got me a recliner.  Guess some woman just had her last treatment.  She's beating the crap out of a bell and erybodies clapping.  Woke me up and bout crapped my panties.



In that situation bald woman= strong willed woman.  Thats always attractive. 

Dont blame soiling your panties on a bell either..   We know the truff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you're into bald chics. Got me a recliner.  Guess some woman just had her last treatment.  She's beating the crap out of a bell and erybodies clapping.  Woke me up and bout crapped my panties.



 That's what you get for not participating in da yackin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> You know any duck hunters that don't have duck envy???





Me. I`m not envious of anybody.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you're into bald chics. Got me a recliner.  Guess some woman just had her last treatment.  She's beating the crap out of a bell and erybodies clapping.  Woke me up and bout crapped my panties.


















Quack wearin panties and Blood turnin cart wheels. What's this place comin to.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

dont forget bout muds and his cold tootsies


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

Dairy Queen.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

Where is mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont forget bout muds and his cold tootsies


yep.


rydert said:


> Dairy Queen.......


on the coldest day of the year. 


Nitram4891 said:


> Where is mud?



You got a KANG alarm dontcha


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep.
> 
> on the coldest day of the year.
> 
> ...



I got da expanded smiley pack and da kang alarm!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I've been getting back to the basics.  Practice makes perfect.







Hooked On Quack said:


> If you're into bald chics. Got me a recliner.  Guess some woman just had her last treatment.  She's beating the crap out of a bell and erybodies clapping.  Woke me up and bout crapped my panties.







rydert said:


> Dairy Queen.......



You are not gonna believe what my son just said……
He saw your post & asked me if I knew rye dert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You are not gonna believe what my son just said……
> He saw your post & asked me if I knew rye dert?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

Been here since 9am, gotta nudder hour and a half. Rather be at work.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not sure bigblock knew what he was about to start over there...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You are not gonna believe what my son just said……
> He saw your post & asked me if I knew rye dert?



 Poor ole Dert.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

Avatar change....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

summin smells fish in hurr


----------



## rydert (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> You are not gonna believe what my son just said……
> He saw your post & asked me if I knew rye dert?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor ole Dert.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor ole Dert.



It was hilarious cause he has never heard me pronounce it like that so for him to just say it on his own…..I just about fell outta my chair laughing so hard. He looked at me like I was  so I had to explain it to him which made me laugh even harder. 


I'm sorry dert!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Avatar change....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> You just wana get rid of the competition.


Competition 



mattech said:


> Looks like I'm going to California for three weeks. Not Sure when yet but I'm willing to bet its the first three weeks of turkey season.


Take pics



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe it'll slide off in the ocean before you have to go.





Nitram4891 said:


> My bad!!!  I fixed it...


Why you and Mattech in the bathroom takin pics of each other.??


havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont forget bout muds and his cold tootsies





Nitram4891 said:


> Where is mud?



Not trying.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



  I be ready for a drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be ready for a drank.



Gettin real close! I'll wait on ya.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be ready for a drank.



You and me bof.

Times up.


----------



## mattech (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Competition
> 
> Take pics
> 
> ...



I was teaching him how to blow     Duck calls


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be ready for a drank.





Jeff C. said:


> Gettin real close! I'll wait on ya.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and me bof.
> 
> Times up.






Yep.


----------



## mattech (Jan 3, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> My bad!!!  I fixed it...



Much better


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I be ready for a drank.





Jeff C. said:


> Gettin real close! I'll wait on ya.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and me bof.
> 
> Times up.





Nicodemus said:


> Yep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

mattech said:


> I was teaching him how to blow     Duck calls



Good teacher..... i will leave now...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

2 more hours


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Where's Scooter today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Hes sleepin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack wearin panties and Blood turnin cart wheels. What's this place comin to.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont forget bout muds and his cold tootsies


I did NOT need that visual!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Been here since 9am, gotta nudder hour and a half. Rather be at work.


Behave!!!!!! Be nice, now, you hear me?  Take care of OUR MizDawn, 'cause you know good & well she'd take care of you! 


Crickett said:


> It was hilarious cause he has never heard me pronounce it like that so for him to just say it on his own…..I just about fell outta my chair laughing so hard. He looked at me like I was  so I had to explain it to him which made me laugh even harder.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry dert!


    


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and me bof.
> 
> Times up.


WAAAIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTT for me!!!!!!!!! 


Nicodemus said:


> Yep.





Crickett said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> 2 more hours


wanna 'neak out early?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2014)

Bout to go into dt's...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I did NOT need that visual!
> 
> Behave!!!!!! Be nice, now, you hear me?  Take care of OUR MizDawn, 'cause you know good & well she'd take care of you!
> 
> ...



You aint never fussed bout my feetsies before..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout to go into dt's...



They ain't got no RUBBIN alcohol around there?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

well, I just lost my hotfries... Thanks for contributing to my diet mud....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, I just lost my hotfries... Thanks for contributing to my diet mud....



Whaaaa?????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaaaa?????



Man feet


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man feet



I gotz beautiful feet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Aint no man ever in history had purdy feet EVER!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

It aint fit fer man nor beast out there. 

I'm wearin my ski bibs to work Monday and Tuesday.   COLD


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint fit fer man nor beast out there.
> 
> I'm wearin my ski bibs to work Monday and Tuesday.   COLD





I hope this weather carries over into next weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> You aint never fussed bout my feetsies before..


 you gotta blab ALL our secrets?!?!?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint fit fer man nor beast out there.
> 
> I'm wearin my ski bibs to work Monday and Tuesday.   COLD


 I don't blame ya, I gotta fix Chevy up a warm condo before next week!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint no man ever in history had purdy feet EVER!!



Yep you right.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you gotta blab ALL our secrets?!?!?
> 
> I don't blame ya, I gotta fix Chevy up a warm condo before next week!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you gotta blab ALL our secrets?!?!?
> 
> I don't blame ya, I gotta fix Chevy up a warm condo before next week!



Dogs outside water is froze solid.

Think the boss would mind if I wore my ski boots too
I be walkin like Frankenstein and all.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I hope this weather carries over into next weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dogs outside water is froze solid.
> 
> Think the boss would mind if I wore my ski boots too
> I be walkin like Frankenstein and all.


 send pics if you do!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint no man ever in history had purdy feet EVER!!



You aint neva seen H22's.
AND you never will. He don't take his shoes off. Even at da beach.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dogs outside water is froze solid.
> 
> Think the boss would mind if I wore my ski boots too
> I be walkin like Frankenstein and all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint neva seen H22's.
> AND you never will. He don't take his shoes off. Even at da beach.



I bet his feets or as white as his head


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint neva seen H22's.
> AND you never will. He don't take his shoes off. Even at da beach.



I repeat man feet be UGLY...  

He is coo coo for not going barefooted at da beach


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


>



So, you walked in ski boots before too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I bet his feets or as white as his head


yep and softer than a babies..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I repeat man feet be UGLY...
> 
> He is coo coo for not going barefooted at da beach



I done said he's
You ought to see him run when a wave comes up.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, you walked in ski boots before too.



Not ski boots but dirt bike boots!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

hmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yep and softer than a babies..........
> 
> 
> I done said he's
> You ought to see him run when a wave comes up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

NCHillbilly done took a good photo of Nic and a great trophy and desecrated it.  Put some spear in there.   Errybody knows Nic dont use no spear to hunt.. He kills em barehanded


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> hmmmm


tryin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Trying to get out of here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> hmmmm



Your out of tune...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Trying to get out of here.


I got the coolers ready!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your out of tune...


he might be off key, but he's always "tuned up"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Never could sing..... Keebs you bout ready???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got the coolers ready!
> 
> he might be off key, but he's always "tuned up"!



 you owe me a roll of paper towels and a cup of coffee now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Bye mud, bye keebs.  Ill make sure to tail yall.. I mean um follow.. I mean.  nm, i dont  know where the farm is


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye mud, bye keebs.  Ill make sure to tail yall.. I mean um follow.. I mean.  nm, i dont  know where the farm is



Later Hfh, dont worry, aint many deer on our farm.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Never could sing..... Keebs you bout ready???


  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you owe me a roll of paper towels and a cup of coffee now


   


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye mud, bye keebs.  Ill make sure to tail yall.. I mean um follow.. I mean.  nm, i dont  know where the farm is


Hhhhmmmmm, I thought I recognized that vehicle the other day............... 

Ok, Later Folks!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh wow, left alone with mattech and Bog...  thats skeery right there


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Mattech, do you see what I see ......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2014)

Everyone have a safe and warm weekend..  Im OUT


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everyone have a safe and warm weekend..  Im OUT



See ya


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

My cows were ice skating today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows were ice skating today.


You're gonna have Cowsicles by Tuesday evening. 
My bro'n-law is in Cadiz bowhunting right now. I told him he's and idiot..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna have Cowsicles by Tuesday evening.
> My bro'n-law is in Cadiz bowhunting right now. I told him he's and idiot..



The weather man said the high in Nashville Monday would be 5. It is usally 5 to 10 degrees colder here than down there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The weather man said the high in Nashville Monday would be 5. It is usally 5 to 10 degrees colder here than down there.


That is the high they will see in the morning. Take that negative to about -5 to -10 degrees, not counting the wind chill and that's what will be rolling through by noon or so. Cold doesn't even begin to describe whats fixing to happen to the southeast, especially when you throw in the possibility of ice and snow compounding the issues prior to the deadly cold hitting.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is the high they will see in the morning. Take that negative to about -5 to -10 degrees, not counting the wind chill and that's what will be rolling through by noon or so. Cold doesn't even begin to describe whats fixing to happen to the southeast, especially when you throw in the possibility of ice and snow compounding the issues prior to the deadly cold hitting.



Guess I better bring Odell in the house, wife gonna love that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I better bring Odell in the house, wife gonna love that.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

Deer chili & corn bread


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I better bring Odell in the house, wife gonna love that.


Maybe this will illustrate it a little better.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2014)

I can do without that - sign by the temps.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmmmm corn bread & milk


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Deer chili & corn bread



That would make a great Rodney Carrington song ....
Dear Chili, I don't thank I like you anymore...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Mornin.......

No early birds?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.......
> 
> No early birds?


Busy tryin to prep folks. You got some coffee for me?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Busy tryin to prep folks. You got some coffee for me?



yes and no.  I have coffee just not a functioning 'puter of my own so close your eyes and envision a cup of steaming black liquid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yes and no.  I have coffee just not a functioning 'puter of my own so close your eyes and envision a cup of steaming black liquid.


Why did you dump coffee on your computer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why did you dump coffee on your computer?



Sadly, no it just got old and tired and best I can tell the mother board now has a new noun in the mother board phrase.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Busy tryin to prep folks. You got some coffee for me?



I tried to upload 2 different coffee images....neither one of them worked


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sadly, no it just got old and tired and best I can tell the mother board now has a new noun in the mother board phrase.


YIKES !!!! 


Jeff C. said:


> I tried to upload 2 different coffee images....neither one of them worked


Here ya go Jeffro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YIKES !!!!
> 
> Here ya go Jeffro.



Thanks.....I'll just have a cup, you gonna need it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Mernin kids!
Feels really nice out from inside the house!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids!
> Feels really nice out from inside the house!


You got your chair on the roof and ready?


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2014)

Mornin folks.

Glass jar opened my finger UP at work, I mean I had a blood trail going rivaling anything I've seen a deer leave. Bout had to go get a stich or two but redneck doctoring fixed it up Held dip on it to make it stop and wrapped it up in duct tape to keep it stopped... Bam back to work. Yay fun day at work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin kids!
> Feels really nice out from inside the house!



Mornin....yes it does!



slip said:


> Mornin folks.
> 
> Glass jar opened my finger UP at work, I mean I had a blood trail going rivaling anything I've seen a deer leave. Bout had to go get a stich or two but redneck doctoring fixed it up Held dip on it to make it stop and wrapped it up in duct tape to keep it stopped... Bam back to work. Yay fun day at work.



Mornin.......Watch out for infection, bud!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got your chair on the roof and ready?



I'm good to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Think I will go play in da sprinkler, blood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Idjits
No No:


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will go play in da sprinkler, blood.



Don't forget the slip n slid. Bet that'd be fun too,two,to,2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't forget the slip n slid. Bet that'd be fun too,two,to,2.



Layin it out now!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 4, 2014)

Mornin folks 

Sounds like it might be warmer here then in your neck of the woods 30ish and sunshine


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjits
> No No:


party pooper.


Jeff C. said:


> Layin it out now!



Cmon Jeff. Let's go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Mornin folks
> 
> Sounds like it might be warmer here then in your neck of the woods 30ish and sunshine



Mornin.....close, 28-29 but no sunshine and a breeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> party pooper.
> 
> 
> Cmon Jeff. Let's go.




Tryin to find my heated speedo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> party pooper.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tryin to find my heated speedo!



Never tryed them in a speedo but you might give some hand warmer a try 


But then I guess they wouldn't be hand warmers would they ...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will go play in da sprinkler, blood.



Sounds Fun!!! After we are done we can layout in the sun on my SpongeBob beach towels ..... Sound okay?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Never tryed them in a speedo but you might give some hand warmer a try
> 
> 
> But then I guess they wouldn't be hand warmers would they ...........


Sure they would, his nickname is Al Bundy......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Sounds Fun!!! After we are done we can layout in the sun on my SpongeBob beach towels ..... Sound okay?









 You da Kang.....whatever you say, Your Hinesty.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

I hate going shopping  .... Unless its for a steak!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I hate going shopping  .... Unless its for a steak!



Christmas is over, blood!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

I gotta get groceries!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I gotta get groceries!


We did that yesterday, was right next to yo hubby's bidness.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We did that yesterday, was right next to yo hubby's bidness.



Yeah you shoulda stopped in & said hey....

I was gonna go yesterday but didn't wanna get the kids out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yeah you shoulda stopped in & said hey....
> 
> I was gonna go yesterday but didn't wanna get the kids out.


We just lock ours in a closet and go do what we gotta do. He's usually good to go for a 5 or 6 hour trip before he starts clawing at the door and screamin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

2 polish sarsages on dawg buns wif sour kraut and MUSTARD.

That's how I'm rollin for lunch today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2 polish sarsages on dawg buns wif sour kraut and MUSTARD.
> 
> That's how I'm rollin for lunch today.



Ain't hungry yet....had a brunch that consisted of two Huge slices of Chocolate Panettone toast salthered wiff butter.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2 polish sarsages on dawg buns wif sour kraut and MUSTARD.
> 
> That's how I'm rollin for lunch today.



YUMMMMM! My kinda lunch.
Gotta go to Wally World. Wish me luck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YUMMMMM! My kinda lunch.
> Gotta go to Wally World. Wish me luck.


Take a taser and some pepper spray.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> YUMMMMM! My kinda lunch.
> Gotta go to Wally World. Wish me luck.



You goin out in your "out in public sweats?"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure they would, his nickname is Al Bundy......



You do know this makes the minds eye hurt ALOT


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey blood see ya peekin in Here's atease for ya


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Christmas is over, blood!



Its return season


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

My ears is cold.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey blood see ya peekin in Here's atease for ya



Got a flock of about 18 that come through the yard almost daily. Nice pic!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't know what posessed me to swap my day shift weekend for nights.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know what posessed me to swap my day shift weekend for nights.



You were probably helping somebody out that wanted off  days during the holidays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You were probably helping somebody out that wanted off  days during the holidays.





No, I worked both Thanksgiving and Christmas, I'm just an idiot.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, I worked both Thanksgiving and Christmas, I'm just an idiot.



Well maybe you are just an idjit.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Or maybe you like it better at night, when all the bosses aint around.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> You goin out in your "out in public sweats?"


 How'd you know? I was still dressed nicer than most of the folks in there. I swear, theys some down right skanky folks in Winder. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know what posessed me to swap my day shift weekend for nights.


How'd Mz. Dawn do


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Just peakin in.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd you know? I was still dressed nicer than most of the folks in there. I swear, theys some down right skanky folks in Winder.
> 
> How'd Mz. Dawn do


x2


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That one I'll never forget. We were without power for 7 days. If I remember correctly it hit 32 for a high a couple of days, but never went above freezing the entire time and keept everything frozen and on the ground.
> 
> The most memorable moment though was when Jag (son)  was not quite 5 yrs old, threw his blanky on a kerosene heater we had in the living room. We didn't have a fireplace. Wife flung it out the front door blazin in flames.
> 
> ...





When I was a baby still in a walker I pulled the curtains down on to the top of our wood burning heater & almost set myself on fire. Scared my mama to death. 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> YUMMMMM! My kinda lunch.
> Gotta go to Wally World. Wish me luck.



I went to Hamilton Mill! Ain't no way I am EVER stepping foot in Winder wally world again! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Take a taser and some pepper spray.



Or a 45


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> When I was a baby still in a walker I pulled the curtains down on to the top of our wood burning heater & almost set myself on fire. Scared my mama to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crickett, did you just copy and paste my post from weather thread to here?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett, did you just copy and paste my post from weather thread to here?



 I didn't wanna hijack the weather thread & get it off topic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I didn't wanna hijack the weather thread & get it off topic.



10-4, but is that the only way to Quote from one thread to another?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, but is that the only way to Quote from one thread to another?



 I think so…..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I think so…..



I thought so, thanks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Just popping in for a quick hello!

Got my first paycheck today. DANG it's nice to have some money again!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

So nice, it posted twice...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello!
> 
> Got my first paycheck today. DANG it's nice to have some money again!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



My first purchase, to celebrate, was a Ruger LCR  and a new holster to carry it in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> My first purchase, to celebrate, was a Ruger LCR  and a new holster to carry it in



whoo hoooo!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> whoo hoooo!!



Can you believe there was a $70 difference in the gun with pink grips, versus the gun with black grips?? I really didn't want pink grips, but wasn't gonna pay $70 extra for the black.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> My first purchase, to celebrate, was a Ruger LCR  and a new holster to carry it in



Perfect choice.  Love mine. I would like a new holster tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Can you believe there was a $70 difference in the gun with pink grips, versus the gun with black grips?? I really didn't want pink grips, but wasn't gonna pay $70 extra for the black.





Seems like they woulda fined you for the pink instead.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh lord, womenz with gunz..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lord, womenz with gunz..........



Hey Jack. I live in Winder.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Perfect choice.  Love mine. I would like a new holster tho.



If you want a holster, check out my friend Donnie's page. It's RB Holsters. I "liked" him, so you should be able to find it. He's VERY reasonable and make quality holsters!! I can send you pics of mine if you want to see it.



Jeff C. said:


> Seems like they woulda fined you for the pink instead.



That's what I'm sayin'! The pink one he had in the case was already dingy after being held so many times. I can't imagine how dirty it's gonna get in it's new "home" 

Google "flashbang" holsters to better understand that statement


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lord, womenz with gunz..........



 Jealous?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, gotta run. Time to put children to bed and get all my stuff ready for my last (hopefully) graveyard shift. I really hope all the icky weather waits until after 9am when I'm home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, gotta run. Time to put children to bed and get all my stuff ready for my last (hopefully) graveyard shift. I really hope all the icky weather waits until after 9am when I'm home.



You should check in more often!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> If you want a holster, check out my friend Donnie's page. It's RB Holsters. I "liked" him, so you should be able to find it. He's VERY reasonable and make quality holsters!! I can send you pics of mine if you want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Long day supplying the neighbors with firewood! I'm tiredtadef!
The little woman did make ..... Bring home some Chinappaneez food .... So its dog an peppers with rice for me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Jealous?


Of the holster....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Long day supplying the neighbors with firewood! I'm tiredtadef!
> The little woman did make ..... Bring home some Chinappaneez food .... So its dog an peppers with rice for me!!


General Tsao's Chow.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You should check in more often!



I'm definitely gonna try!! I miss y'all!!!!



Jeff C. said:


>



Mmmhmmmm. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Of the holster....



Rob says he is, too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> General Tsao's Chow.......



Demoted Sargent I can't  cook want a boiled rat chow!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Long day supplying the neighbors with firewood! I'm tiredtadef!
> The little woman did make ..... Bring home some Chinappaneez food .... So its dog an peppers with rice for me!!



Flied lice?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm definitely gonna try!! I miss y'all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say trigger control is a must with that holster.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would say trigger control is a must with that holster.



Oh yes. Finger doesn't go near the trigger until it's away from the, er, housing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yes. Finger doesn't go near the trigger until it's away from the, er, housing.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Dang...Rob just called from the coon woods. He shot one out, but it wasn't dead. Then he cut Versie loose to finish it off, only to realize it was a BIGGUN. He just called to ask me if we had benadryl and rubber gloves. Said there's so much blood, he can't tell where it's coming from


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would say trigger control is a must with that holster.





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yes. Finger doesn't go near the trigger until it's away from the, er, housing.



I don't get it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang...Rob just called from the coon woods. He shot one out, but it wasn't dead. Then he cut Versie loose to finish it off, only to realize it was a BIGGUN. He just called to ask me if we had benadryl and rubber gloves. Said there's so much blood, he can't tell where it's coming from


Dang rookie coon hunters......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I don't get it



It's a holster that goes in the "over the shoulder boulder holder"


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang rookie coon hunters......



I'mma beat him for gettin' my dog ate up!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'mma beat him for gettin' my dog ate up!



AND for usin' a .22 to shoot the dern thing with!! He shoulda known better!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'mma beat him for gettin' my dog ate up!


Well fore you get to floggin on yo hubby, check yo pm's...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well fore you get to floggin on yo hubby, check yo pm's...



Done did that....check YO pm's!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok...checking out, for real now. The jeep just pulled up. Goota go play puppy dog nurse.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok...checking out, for real now. The jeep just pulled up. Goota go play puppy dog nurse.


Let us know how bad it is.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Dang ya'll done started a new page and Miggy is KANG. Magine that.

Anyway. Crickett  here's the pic you gave me. And I gots a little silver spoon above it that says........... wishes really do come true.  Spoon made the pics look ugly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2014)

so your new nickname is Dandelion? Okay, works for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang ya'll done started a new page and Miggy is KANG. Magine that.
> 
> Anyway. Crickett  here's the pic you gave me. And I gots a little silver spoon above it that says........... wishes really do come true.  Spoon made the pics look ugly.


It's bad luck to leave yo tree up past New Years Day...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> AND for usin' a .22 to shoot the dern thing with!! He shoulda known better!!



He HAS to use a 22 by law. Coonhunters and trappers have to have a 22 with them when dispatching a varmint.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He HAS to use a 22 by law. Coonhunters and trappers have to have a 22 with them when dispatching a varmint.


Or have a buddy named Marcel Ledbetter that'll climb the tree and toss the coon out. WHOOAAAAAAWWWW..


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello!
> 
> Got my first paycheck today. DANG it's nice to have some money again!!



  



Sugar Plum said:


> My first purchase, to celebrate, was a Ruger LCR  and a new holster to carry it in







Sugar Plum said:


> Can you believe there was a $70 difference in the gun with pink grips, versus the gun with black grips?? I really didn't want pink grips, but wasn't gonna pay $70 extra for the black.



I don't like the pink grips on guns either. It's just 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh lord, womenz with gunz..........







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Jack. I live in Winder.



Exactly 



Sugar Plum said:


> If you want a holster, check out my friend Donnie's page. It's RB Holsters. I "liked" him, so you should be able to find it. He's VERY reasonable and make quality holsters!! I can send you pics of mine if you want to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The flash bang holster makes me nervous!



Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, gotta run. Time to put children to bed and get all my stuff ready for my last (hopefully) graveyard shift. I really hope all the icky weather waits until after 9am when I'm home.



Be careful! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang ya'll done started a new page and Miggy is KANG. Magine that.
> 
> Anyway. Crickett  here's the pic you gave me. And I gots a little silver spoon above it that says........... wishes really do come true.  Spoon made the pics look ugly.



 

I got another dandelion project I wanna work on. I'll post up pics after I get it done. I saw it on Pinterest.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> The flash bang holster makes me nervous!


Well don't go drawing her gun and there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well don't go drawing her gun and there shouldn't be an issue.



 Don't you have some weather maps to review


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Don't you have some weather maps to review


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Suck it up cry baby


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Suck it up cry baby


You're a big meanie....


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a big meanie....



 Like I aint heard that before


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Like I aint heard that before


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 4, 2014)

Let's just say this was a long time ago  can ya guess which one is me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> so your new nickname is Dandelion? Okay, works for me.



That's why you got such bad luck. You never wished on a dandelion. Silly


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Let's just say this was a long time ago  can ya guess which one is me


I love old pics like that! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's why you got such bad luck. You never wished on a dandelion. Silly



No, i just mowed them down with the grass, flower beds, garden hoses,  shrubs and anything else in the lawnmowers path. This video was based on me:


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2014)

Ridiculousness  .... That's the show to watch! LOL!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Let's just say this was a long time ago  can ya guess which one is me


You have to be the little fella with the dark shirt on with white stripes and an attitude...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Not to bad up here right now Hugh, maybe the cold weather will miss us. Right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Not to bad up here right now Hugh, maybe the cold weather will miss us. Right.




*Good One !!!! *


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have to be the little fella with the dark shirt on with white stripes and an attitude...



Nope I'm the oldest

Left to right

Uncle Jim ( not really an uncle but dads best huntin bud) 
Dale
Bob 
Me
Dad
and the youngest Ralph in front of him. 
Late 50s early 60 I think,  when we lived in Florida while dad was in the Air Force.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ridiculousness  .... That's the show to watch! LOL!!!


Dang I miss that show! Rob is so funny! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Nope I'm the oldest
> 
> Left to right
> 
> ...



Cool photo Mikey!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have to be the little fella with the dark shirt on with white stripes and an attitude...



 that was my guess too!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey KD!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2014)

Mernin Kids!
Hope everyone is doing great today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2014)

Good googlie mooglie it is Sunday.


----------



## kracker (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2014)

Sausage and gravy over a cat head biscuit!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Sausage and gravy over a cat head biscuit!


Shut cho mouf, that sounds bout perfect right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2014)

Mernin...gotta travel to da norfeast this aft.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin...gotta travel to da norfeast this aft.



What ya' goin' to Clayton for?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What ya' goin' to Clayton for?



Rasslin....


----------



## kracker (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Rasslin....


Lemme know if you need backup, I'll smoke 'em off ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2014)

kracker said:


> Lemme know if you need backup, I'll smoke 'em off ya.



Meet me at the airport @ 5:00


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2014)

woohoo!!!!!
Buddy just texted that he dropped off a huge doe at the processor for me. One more and i'm done for the year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!!
> Buddy just texted that he dropped off a huge doe at the processor for me. One more and i'm done for the year.



sure wish I had a good buddy like that.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2014)

Afternoon youngins, feel like a spring day here right now,temps in the fifties and sunny for now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins, feel like a spring day here right now,temps in the fifties and sunny for now.



Afternoon Pops! Cool with overcast here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2014)

sunny and nice down here in sowega.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2014)

Will catch up with y'all sometime around lunch on Wednesday.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> sunny and nice down here in sowega.



It might not always be sunny in SOWEGA but it is always nice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will catch up with y'all sometime around lunch on Wednesday.


Be careful out there Jeff.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful out there Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be careful out there Jeff.





Hornet22 said:


>



Will do fellas! 

Take care and stay warm drivelers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How'd you know? I was still dressed nicer than most of the folks in there. I swear, theys some down right skanky folks in Winder.
> 
> How'd Mz. Dawn do





Miguel Cervantes said:


> x2





She did well !!!   Felt a little rough today, but that was expected.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She did well !!!   Felt a little rough today, but that was expected.


Tell we've got confidence in her, she's tough enough to handle any of this stuff. Y'all need anything, holler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell we've got confidence in her, she's tough enough to handle any of this stuff. Y'all need anything, holler.





Thanks Hugh, we're gonna whup this !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Hugh, we're gonna whup this !!!



Praying that you will Quack.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Hugh, we're gonna whup this !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2014)

Tell ya what folks, I know we got some good folk on here, and I've known that for a long time, but got to be on the receiving end of what one of them are willing to do today. They didn't want to be known or called out, and I won't give it away by mentioning what they did, just know that it was truly an honor to blessed by someone willing to go so far out of their way to do what they did. 

If the world had more like this person we would all be much happier. 

Thank you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She did well !!!   Felt a little rough today, but that was expected.



She's tough enough to live with a nekkid twister player she is tough enough to get through this.  Still thinking about her recovery.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She's tough enough to live with a nekkid twister player she is tough enough to get through this.  Still thinking about her recovery.



Got to throw a double on the prayers Quack plus this needed bumped up 

THINKIN  OF YA


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell ya what folks, I know we got some good folk on here, and I've known that for a long time, but got to be on the receiving end of what one of them are willing to do today. They didn't want to be known or called out, and I won't give it away by mentioning what they did, just know that it was truly an honor to blessed by someone willing to go so far out of their way to do what they did.
> 
> If the world had more like this person we would all be much happier.
> 
> Thank you.






Awesome !!! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> She's tough enough to live with a nekkid twister player she is tough enough to get through this.  Still thinking about her recovery.





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Got to throw a double on the prayers Quack plus this needed bumped up
> 
> THINKIN  OF YA





Thanks guys, ya'lls thoughts and prayers are GREATLY appreciated !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 5, 2014)

My big baby all cleaned up after his fight with a coon last night:


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2014)

Morning kids  .... I think?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Hugh, we're gonna whup this !!!



Heck yeah you are!! Happy thoughts sent y'alls way 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell ya what folks, I know we got some good folk on here, and I've known that for a long time, but got to be on the receiving end of what one of them are willing to do today. They didn't want to be known or called out, and I won't give it away by mentioning what they did, just know that it was truly an honor to blessed by someone willing to go so far out of their way to do what they did.
> 
> If the world had more like this person we would all be much happier.
> 
> Thank you.



We have some AWESOME people here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2014)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heck yeah you are!! Happy thoughts sent y'alls way
> 
> 
> 
> We have some AWESOME people here!!





Glad your pups gonna be alright !!!


And thanks for the thoughts !!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Hugh, we're gonna whup this !!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell ya what folks, I know we got some good folk on here, and I've known that for a long time, but got to be on the receiving end of what one of them are willing to do today. They didn't want to be known or called out, and I won't give it away by mentioning what they did, just know that it was truly an honor to blessed by someone willing to go so far out of their way to do what they did.
> 
> If the world had more like this person we would all be much happier.
> 
> Thank you.



Awesome! 



Sugar Plum said:


> My big baby all cleaned up after his fight with a coon last night:



Awww poor pup! Glad he's gonna be ok!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2014)

'Bout ready to head to da house and have a coupla days off!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2014)

I have been camping since 2:30 this morning.  Candles and no water since no power.  Just came back on.  

Outside temp was 43 at 5 AM and 34 at 6.  

Looks like it is time to get ready to go to the salt mine.  

Camp stove perked coffee


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

MORNING FOLKS!!
Feels good in Souf Ga. this morning.  Not to cold not to warm.  I think the Duhmiga  was wrong  

For anyone who doesnt know.  Trimming a pecan orchard for 8 hours will give you chapped lips and a sore body.   50 acres down 100 to go


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> _*She's tough enough to live with a nekkid twister player she is tough enough to get through this.*_  Still thinking about her recovery.


 ya got that right!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell ya what folks, I know we got some good folk on here, and I've known that for a long time, but got to be on the receiving end of what one of them are willing to do today. They didn't want to be known or called out, and I won't give it away by mentioning what they did, just know that it was truly an honor to blessed by someone willing to go so far out of their way to do what they did.
> 
> If the world had more like this person we would all be much happier.
> 
> Thank you.





Sugar Plum said:


> My big baby all cleaned up after his fight with a coon last night:


Aaawww...........


blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids  .... I think?


 I don't know either...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> MORNING FOLKS!!
> Feels good in Souf Ga. this morning.  Not to cold not to warm.  I think the Duhmiga  was wrong
> 
> For anyone who doesnt know.  Trimming a pecan orchard for 8 hours will give you chapped lips and a sore body.   50 acres down 100 to go


I hope you're saving some of that pecan wood for grillin!
Howdy folks............ I pity my horses, now is when I wish I had a 4 stall barn to put them in!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell ya what folks, I know we got some good folk on here, and I've known that for a long time, but got to be on the receiving end of what one of them are willing to do today. They didn't want to be known or called out, and I won't give it away by mentioning what they did, just know that it was truly an honor to blessed by someone willing to go so far out of their way to do what they did.
> 
> If the world had more like this person we would all be much happier.
> 
> Thank you.


It really wasn't that big of deal bro! Besides you ain't the first person that I let use my tooth brush!!!! I'm just glad you were able to get all that snuff out of your teeth before your wife found out your dipping again!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hehe BOG made me giggle.

Yes maam Keebs.  I plan on it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mornin sunshine!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Mornin`. Already had some excitement before daylight when a weasel got in the henhouse. Final count was one dead buff and several others scattered out in the pasture and garden.

31 degrees by the barn thermometer right now. It was 45 when I got up at 5:30.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 




Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Already had some excitement before daylight when a weasel got in the henhouse. Final count was one dead buff and several others scattered out in the pasture and garden.
> 
> 31 degrees by the barn thermometer right now. It was 45 when I got up at 5:30.



Dang!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Already had some excitement before daylight when a weasel got in the henhouse. Final count was one dead buff and several others scattered out in the pasture and garden.
> 
> 31 degrees by the barn thermometer right now. It was 45 when I got up at 5:30.


 what? no dead weasel?!?!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mornin!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy


Hiya Bobby!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> what? no dead weasel?!?!
> 
> mornin!





Wish it was. I had let the dogs out and was standin` by the back door listenin` to the wind and enjoyin` the cold, when they commenced to carryin` on. I figured it was just that broody buff hen fussin` like she always does, so I didn`t pay it no mind. Went out to throw em some feed and found the carnage.

Weasel a hard critter to pin down. Maybe the coop cat will kill it if it comes back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin sunshine!





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Already had some excitement before daylight when a weasel got in the henhouse. Final count was one dead buff and several others scattered out in the pasture and garden.
> 
> 31 degrees by the barn thermometer right now. It was 45 when I got up at 5:30.





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy



Mornin


I'm fa fa fa fareeeezin. My nose is gonna fall off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> :
> I'm fa fa fa fareeeezin. My nose is gonna fall off.



Where is the "ta deaf"?




Keebs, where you got mud hiding out at?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is the "ta deaf"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It aint got that bad yet, but it'sa gonna.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Wish it was. I had let the dogs out and was standin` by the back door listenin` to the wind and enjoyin` the cold, when they commenced to carryin` on. I figured it was just that broody buff hen fussin` like she always does, so I didn`t pay it no mind. Went out to throw em some feed and found the carnage.
> 
> Weasel a hard critter to pin down. Maybe the coop cat will kill it if it comes back.


I have never run across a weasel before............ don't care to neither!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm fa fa fa fareeeezin. My nose is gonna fall off.









 join me, we'll get you warmed up!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is the "ta deaf"?
> Keebs, where you got mud hiding out at?


topsecretmission................


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2014)

Morning youngins sunny and 2 degrees here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins sunny and 2 degrees here.



2

Nevermind. I'm really not fa fa fareezin. 

9:30 and I'm the only one here


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins sunny and 2 degrees here.


double 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2
> 
> Nevermind. I'm really not fa fa fareezin.
> 
> 9:30 and I'm the only one here


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bobby!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> 
> Mornin
> ...



And it's only going to get colder.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Good morning, No deer were injured this weekend. Unless while they were running away and blowing they stumped a toe or hit a tree.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, No deer were injured this weekend. Unless while they were running away and blowing they stumped a toe or hit a tree.


----------



## slip (Jan 6, 2014)

durn its chilly out there...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

34 in Tifton right now..   Valdosta was 45 last I checked...   Lucky jokers....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)

Mernin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

slip said:


> durn its chilly out there...


the wind is brutal!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> 34 in Tifton right now..   Valdosta was 45 last I checked...   Lucky jokers....


I need a thermometer here at work!


Nitram4891 said:


> Mernin.


Hiya Martin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, No deer were injured this weekend. Unless while they were running away and blowing they stumped a toe or hit a tree.



Noticed several scrapes opened back up within the past 3-4 days.  5 new rubs on trees too.  Shoulda went hunting myself but that bed sho was nice this weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

28 and dropping quick/ The wind is blowin a gazillion miles per hour. 

I shoulda brought some of that fireball to work wiff me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 34 in Tifton right now..   Valdosta was 45 last I checked...   Lucky jokers....


Morning Leroy.



Nitram4891 said:


> Mernin.


Morning Strang.


Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> 28 and dropping quick/ The wind is blowin a gazillion miles per hour.
> 
> I shoulda brought some of that fireball to work wiff me.



Morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning Leroy.
> 
> 
> Morning Strang.
> ...


I take it you found someone to play with Friday nite........wait........ yeah, that's about right.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

chili dawgs with musterd !


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> chili dawgs with musterd !



Little early arent ya?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I take it you found someone to play with Friday nite........wait........ yeah, that's about right.........


It was getting down right ridiculous. Ending with staying up too late.


blood on the ground said:


> chili dawgs with musterd !



I'll take one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It was getting down right ridiculous. Ending with staying up too late.
> 
> 
> I'll take one.



why doesnt this surprise me 




Anyone seen the DUhmigo?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I take it you found someone to play with Friday nite........wait........ yeah, that's about right.........


ummm yeah. 


blood on the ground said:


> chili dawgs with musterd !


Makes me want to go to the Varsity for lunch.


mudracing101 said:


> It was getting down right ridiculous. Ending with staying up too late.
> 
> 
> I'll take one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Little early arent ya?


Ask around, I'm normally done with lunch when most are just eating breakfast.. Tape worm I guess!


mudracing101 said:


> It was getting down right ridiculous. Ending with staying up too late.
> 
> 
> I'll take one.



They already gone muddy buddy! Sorry  .... You ain't mad at me now are ya?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummm yeah.
> 
> Makes me want to go to the Varsity for lunch.



Varsity is good,,,,,, goodtadef


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> It was getting down right ridiculous. Ending with staying up too late.
> I'll take one.










havin_fun_huntin said:


> why doesnt this surprise me
> 
> Anyone seen the DUhmigo?


food........... just say food................. wait for it.......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummm yeah.
> 
> Makes me want to go to the Varsity for lunch.





blood on the ground said:


> Varsity is good,,,,,, goodtadef


 although it has been Eons ago since I was there...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Varsity is good,,,,,, goodtadef



Sho is. 2 chili dawgs and a order of rangs walkin.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins sunny and 2 degrees here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is. 2 chili dawgs and a order of rangs walkin.



I was out in your neck of the world over the weekend sissta


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> food........... just say food................. wait for it..........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

My sis just texted me & said its snowing at her house in Jasper right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I was out in your neck of the world over the weekend sissta



And you didn't bother to call or nothin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> My sis just texted me & said its snowing at her house in Jasper right now.



You should let the kids outta school today.  Dont you think the teacher would like a break?  They can always make it up at the end of the year


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Martin!







mudracing101 said:


> Morning Strang.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)

Killed me some mergansers this weekend...not the best duck hunt but better than nothing.  I did get my deer mounts back though! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=787782


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should let the kids outta school today.  Dont you think the teacher would like a break?  They can always make it up at the end of the year



They've been out for 2 WEEKS


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Killed me some mergansers this weekend...not the best duck hunt but better than nothing.  I did get my deer mounts back though!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=787782


That poor deer, done stuck his whole neck and all thru a tree.  Hope that feller is ok


Crickett said:


> They've been out for 2 WEEKS



Whats 1 more day?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Killed me some mergansers this weekend...not the best duck hunt but better than nothing.  I did get my deer mounts back though!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=787782


 Nice!


Crickett said:


> They've been out for 2 WEEKS


you didn't make them work NONE during the break?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Killed me some mergansers this weekend...not the best duck hunt but better than nothing.  I did get my deer mounts back though!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=787782



NICE! Real NICE!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey there


Just remember it's :GLOBAL WARMING"  

about 12deg here so far


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ask around, I'm normally done with lunch when most are just eating breakfast.. Tape worm I guess!
> 
> 
> They already gone muddy buddy! Sorry  .... You ain't mad at me now are ya?


Na , not mad at all, but quit teasin people.



blood on the ground said:


> Varsity is good,,,,,, goodtadef


Never been, its on my list to do.


Keebs said:


> food........... just say food................. wait for it..........
> 
> 
> 
> although it has been Eons ago since I was there...........


Somebody say food


Crickett said:


>


Two degrees


Nitram4891 said:


> Killed me some mergansers this weekend...not the best duck hunt but better than nothing.  I did get my deer mounts back though!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=787782


Awesome, great deer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you didn't bother to call or nothin



Ain't got no digits for you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Ain't got no digits for you!



Do now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Wife done asked me "we gonna go see Bakerdemus this weekend?"  That girl, I swanny...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife done asked me "we gonna go see Bakerdemus this weekend?"  That girl, I swanny...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wife done asked me "we gonna go see Bakerdemus this weekend?"  That girl, I swanny...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

I gotta tell yall.  It was an interesting weekend.  We went to a friend Friday night.  Stayed there till 130.  I had to get up at 730 to go work in the orchards.  Bout cut my leg off with the chainsaw Saturday, close call barely broke the skin but ripped my pants pretty good.

The wife cooked for a bunch of friends Saturday night and actully did a mighty fine job.  Italian chicken, yeller rice and a couple other sides.

Then yesterday..  She was great till about 8pm.  Girl started crying for no reason other than her hormones going crazy..  First time Iv honestly felt bad for her the whole time shes been pregnant.  I got her calmed down after about 30 minutes.  I couldnt let it go and said "well you wanted to be pregnant this is part of it"  Her reply "I never said i wanted to be pregnant i just wanted to have a baby"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Her reply "I never said i wanted to be pregnant i just wanted to have a baby"


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That poor deer, done stuck his whole neck and all thru a tree.  Hope that feller is ok
> 
> 
> Whats 1 more day?







Keebs said:


> Nice!
> 
> you didn't make them work NONE during the break?!?!



Nope I ain't that mean


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta tell yall.  It was an interesting weekend.  We went to a friend Friday night.  Stayed there till 130.  I had to get up at 730 to go work in the orchards.  Bout cut my leg off with the chainsaw Saturday, close call barely broke the skin but ripped my pants pretty good.
> 
> The wife cooked for a bunch of friends Saturday night and actully did a mighty fine job.  Italian chicken, yeller rice and a couple other sides.
> 
> Then yesterday..  She was great till about 8pm.  Girl started crying for no reason other than her hormones going crazy..  First time Iv honestly felt bad for her the whole time shes been pregnant.  I got her calmed down after about 30 minutes.  I couldnt let it go and said "well you wanted to be pregnant this is part of it"  Her reply "I never said i wanted to be pregnant i just wanted to have a baby"


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I gotta tell yall.  It was an interesting weekend.  We went to a friend Friday night.  Stayed there till 130.  I had to get up at 730 to go work in the orchards.  Bout cut my leg off with the chainsaw Saturday, close call barely broke the skin but ripped my pants pretty good.
> 
> The wife cooked for a bunch of friends Saturday night and actully did a mighty fine job.  Italian chicken, yeller rice and a couple other sides.
> 
> Then yesterday..  She was great till about 8pm.  Girl started crying for no reason other than her hormones going crazy..  First time Iv honestly felt bad for her the whole time shes been pregnant.  I got her calmed down after about 30 minutes.  I couldnt let it go and said "well you wanted to be pregnant this is part of it"  Her reply "I never said i wanted to be pregnant i just wanted to have a baby"






  


Crickett said:


> Nope I ain't that mean


 you shoulda had them do a report over the holidays, then you'd be ahead!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you shoulda had them do a report over the holidays, then you'd be ahead!



 I didn't think of that


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

Good lookin buck string mu .... I mean nitram.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Where redirt and hdm03+ hidin?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I didn't think of that


 save it for spring break!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where redirt and hdm03+ hidin?


ssshhhhh, they're in super-doper-top-secret-time-out!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs, whos that purdy thang in your avatar?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, whos that purdy thang in your avatar?


 That's MizDawn!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> save it for spring break!
> 
> ssshhhhh, they're in super-doper-top-secret-time-out!



 Great idea!


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's MizDawn!



Im still trying to figure out who quack pulled that off.  Guess love is blind..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



fail! yup thats for sure a fail.. Try again strang


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



What's wrong Lil fella?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Mergs will do that to ya


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> What's wrong Lil fella?



  You and strang kill any ducks this weekend?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Traps are set.....


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> You and strang kill any ducks this weekend?





Couple


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks guys; that really means a lot!


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

If I find out who gave my daughter real nail polish for Christmas, I'm gonna beat em. I can'tget this stuff off for nothing. My finger's are white and my toes are pink and orange.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks guys; that really means a lot!



Don't mention it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im still trying to figure out who quack pulled that off.  Guess love is blind..


he gets asked that alllll da time!


Nitram4891 said:


>





Nicodemus said:


> Traps are set.....


 they closed the zoo at Chehaw for today & tomorrow!


mattech said:


> If I find out who gave my daughter real nail polish for Christmas, I'm gonna beat em. I can'tget this stuff off for nothing. My finger's are white and my toes are pink and orange.


Pics dude, PICS!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> If I find out who gave my daughter real nail polish for Christmas, I'm gonna beat em. I can'tget this stuff off for nothing. My finger's are white and my toes are pink and orange.



Pics please

 You're a good Daddy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he gets asked that alllll da time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





They did. The health of those critters comes first. 

Now would be a good time to go out there and set on Charlie`s back for a picture though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics please
> 
> You're a good Daddy.



No No:  No need for a picture of men feet in here..


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> he gets asked that alllll da time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics please
> 
> You're a good Daddy.





This is all y'all are getting. I got the pocket knife working hard right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> This is all y'all are getting. I got the pocket knife working hard right now.



 sho is some soft looking hands for a man


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sho is some soft looking hands for a man



You wanna find out how soft they are?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> This is all y'all are getting. I got the pocket knife working hard right now.



Looks like she did a great job. 
She stayed "inside the lines". 
Finger nail polish remover might be easier.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> You wanna find out how soft they are?


 Im not say you got girly soft hands.  Im just saying there is a lack of callous


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> They did. The health of those critters comes first.
> 
> Now would be a good time to go out there and set on Charlie`s back for a picture though.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:  No need for a picture of men feet in here..


like it ain't a tradition in these parts............. you never read much posted by Jim Thompson, huh?


mattech said:


> This is all y'all are getting. I got the pocket knife working hard right now.


  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> sho is some soft looking hands for a man





mattech said:


> You wanna find out how soft they are?


 how big a fellar are ya?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like she did a great job.
> She stayed "inside the lines".
> Finger nail polish remover might be easier.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> You wanna find out how soft they are?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :
> 
> like it ain't a tradition in these parts............. you never read much posted by Jim Thompson, huh?
> :



 yes.  Good thing I like deer hutning more than I hate men feet..


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

G'day.

 Also, thank you very much.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> G'day.
> 
> Also, thank you very much.



Hey nitram


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> G'day.
> 
> Also, thank you very much.



Don't mention it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey nitram


Hello


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't mention it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

Boo!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo!


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like she did a great job.
> She stayed "inside the lines".
> Finger nail polish remover might be easier.



I'm sure it would, I just don't keep it in stock.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> I'm sure it would, I just don't keep it in stock.



Paint thinner, mineral spirits, acetone, gas, kerosene.. they will all remove it


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

stringmusic said:


>



Hey our secret spot isn't so secretive. I'll tell ya about it later.


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Paint thinner, mineral spirits, acetone, gas, kerosene.. they will all remove it



You sure have a lot of knowledge of nail polish to be a man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo!


Is that you or da chili dogs talkin



mattech said:


> I'm sure it would, I just don't keep it in stock.



Might wanta keep some handy for future nail painting parties.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey our secret spot isn't so secretive. I'll tell ya about it later.





I knew sum'n was up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> You sure have a lot of knowledge of nail polish to be a man.



 ill 'splain it later


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wasn't enough on the necklace to pose with...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wasn't enough on the necklace to pose with...








  Strang will teach you the ways of duck necklacing 1 day


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wasn't enough on the necklace to pose with...



It's ok lil feller; Strang will learn ya how to do that


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wasn't enough on the necklace to pose with...



Juss put'em in the freezer and wait till the end of the season and put'em all together and then you got yoself a necklace.


Not a bad hunt though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

that could have been strangs 10,000 post.  but NOOOO he just had to waste that...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2014)

1 hr Ta go!


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wasn't enough on the necklace to pose with...



I shot some cormarants like that the other day.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that could have been strangs 10,000 post.  but NOOOO he just had to waste that...



He ain't too, two, to, 2, tu, bright at all is he.......and his timing sucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> He ain't too, two, to, 2, tu, bright at all is he.......and his timing sucks



 I had high hopes fer that boy, high hopes.  Then he came out as a beva fan and its been all down hill from there


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had high hopes fer that boy, high hopes.  Then he came out as a beva fan and its been all down hill from there



He had the beava CD thumping this weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey now......you betta not be bad mouthin' the Beva!  Strang sucks at most everything; but he knows a good dancer and singer when he see one


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2014)

Got yo back Strang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2014)

No Mud today?


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

He also was mumbling some thing about being.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> He had the beava CD thumping this weekend.


 for your ears and sanity sir


hdm03 said:


> Hey now......you betta not be bad mouthin' the Beva!  Strang sucks at most everything; but he knows a good dancer and singer when he see one



The above applied to you to two 2 too tu tu


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

.... Almost kang


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2014)

I might have to break up with HFH


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> He also was mumbling some thing about being.....



yes?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> He also was mumbling some thing about being.....



He wasnt sanging that as long as you love me song was he?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Got yo back Strang



Glad somebodys got it. I know dem ducks is heavy.


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> He also was mumbling some thing about being.....





mattech said:


> .... Almost kang





hdm03 said:


> yes?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> He wasnt sanging that as long as you love me song was he?






It didnt work


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> It didnt work



I dont get it.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He wasnt sanging that as long as you love me song was he?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks its HDM03+ and stringmusic+ at a bieber concery


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Hey now......you betta not be bad mouthin' the Beva!  Strang sucks at most everything; but he knows a good dancer and singer when he see one





hdm03 said:


> Got yo back Strang



awww, that was so sweet.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks its HDM03+ and stringmusic+ at a bieber concery


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He wasnt sanging that as long as you love me song was he?



Mattech toll me to stop sangin' cause I wasn't bein' still enough for him to paint my fangernails.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks its HDM03+ and stringmusic+ at a bieber concery








  sorry rydert was there too, didnt see him


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Mattech toll me to stop sangin' cause I wasn't bein' still enough for him to paint my fangernails.



You also got nail polish on my new whine glasses, btw.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Mattech toll me to stop sangin' cause I wasn't bein' still enough for him to paint my fangernails.








  Bet he cant paint inside the lines.  You should got his girl to do it for ya.  from what i seen she does a mighty fine job


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

mattech said:


> You also got nail polish on my new whine glasses, btw.



oh my.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2014)

3 hrs sleep and wake up to a ill feeling wife .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep and wake up to a ill feeling wife .



poor gal, hope she gets to feeling better..


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2014)

last post..........lock er down.......


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> oh my.


I know, right?


Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep and wake up to a ill feeling wife .








 bless her heart................. and yours too....... 


rydert said:


> last post..........lock er down.......


 hey, lemme see yo license dude!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep and wake up to a ill feeling wife .




The Redhead and I send our regards to Miss Dawn. Holler if we can help you, Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 hrs sleep and wake up to a ill feeling wife .





rydert said:


> last post..........lock er down.......



Dat dog caint drive wiffout glasses, silly.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ever have one of those times when you think this is a bad idea? Im about to climb a tree in 30mph winds . If a deer doesnt show up I'll cry. Even more than im doing now with this wind.


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> hey, lemme see yo license dude!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dat dog caint drive wiffout glasses, silly.



da dog had to drive.......I done had a dranky dranky or to,too,two,2,tutu,........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Got to crawl under the house this afternoon, why i dont do my honey dooooo's to the last minute


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Ever have one of those times when you think this is a bad idea? Im about to climb a tree in 30mph winds . If a deer doesnt show up I'll cry. Even more than im doing now with this wind.


sweet baby jesus, Wobert!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Ever have one of those times when you think this is a bad idea? Im about to climb a tree in 30mph winds . If a deer doesnt show up I'll cry. Even more than im doing now with this wind.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Ever have one of those times when you think this is a bad idea? Im about to climb a tree in 30mph winds . If a deer doesnt show up I'll cry. Even more than im doing now with this wind.



Bama with your luck you might want to sit in the truck and hunt.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> da dog had to drive.......I done had a dranky dranky or to,too,two,2,tutu,........


Poor dog. Look at him squinting. He's doing his best for ya. Thank heavens for dogs. 


Keebs said:


> sweet baby jesus, Wobert!!!!!!!!


I gots a feelin this aint gonna turn out good.


Gotta go pump gas. Hope the pump don't stick to my hand like that kids tongue did on the flag pole in that Christmas movie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> poor gal, hope she gets to feeling better..





Keebs said:


> I know, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead and I send our regards to Miss Dawn. Holler if we can help you, Quack.




Thanks.



Not looking forward to unloading and stacking this firewood . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Poor dog. Look at him squinting. He's doing his best for ya. Thank heavens for dogs.
> 
> I gots a feelin this aint gonna turn out good.
> 
> ...


gloves, sista, gloves!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking forward to unloading and stacking this firewood . .


You need the time alone to think.......... then take a drink, you'll need it!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> da dog had to drive.......I done had a dranky dranky or to,too,two,2,tutu,........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> gloves, sista, gloves!
> 
> You need the time alone to think.......... then take a drink, you'll need it!




What I NEED is to be around some of my buds, with a fire roaring and a coupla gallons of likker.





Workin2Hunt said:


>





I've seen the time when we needed a doggie that could drive !!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've seen the time when we needed a doggie that could drive !!!



That's the truth, maybe work the grill too..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What I NEED is to be around some of my buds, with a fire roaring and a coupla gallons of likker.


 I could go for that!  Hope to do some of that Saturday!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What I NEED is to be around some of my buds, with a fire roaring and a coupla gallons of likker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

I ate reading back, i always feel like I missed something..

hey bakerdemus


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I ate reading back, i always feel like I missed something..
> 
> hey bakerdemus





Howdy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> da dog had to drive.......I done had a dranky dranky or to,too,two,2,tutu,........



Looks like the dog had been drankin... or smokin..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy.


You all set up & ready?


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like the dog had been drankin... or smokin..



naw...........da dog is the DD.........if she does a lot of dranky dranky, she gets tha stanky stanky............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

rydert said:


> naw...........da dog is the DD.........if she does a lot of dranky dranky, she gets tha stanky stanky............


she's tired of waiting on you, that you can tell!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You all set up & ready?





My lodge pitched, fireplace is ready. Tomorrow I`ll stack my firewood inside, and get the weapons range roped off and targets and hawk blocks stood up. 

Wednesday I`ll loaf around, and get in everybody`s way that are early arrivals and tryin` to setup. Maybe build a small fire in my lodge and ponder lifes imponderables for a spell. Thursday I`ll bring my loot, plunder, and food out. Friday mornin` about an hour or two before daylight, I`ll move in with my weapons, for the weekend. And get ready to skin a deer with stone and bone tools Saturday mornin`.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wifes cookin Chili


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My lodge pitched, fireplace is ready. Tomorrow I`ll stack my firewood inside, and get the weapons range roped off and targets and hawk blocks stood up.
> 
> Wednesday I`ll loaf around, and get in everybody`s way that are early arrivals and tryin` to setup. Maybe build a small fire in my lodge and ponder lifes imponderables for a spell. Thursday I`ll bring my loot, plunder, and food out. Friday mornin` about an hour or two before daylight, I`ll move in with my weapons, for the weekend. And get ready to skin a deer with stone and bone tools Saturday mornin`.


You aint bringing any fire water?


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2014)

mine made some this weekend...........bought the only thing she can cook


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 6, 2014)

Lock er down.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wifes cookin Chili



She obviously didnt think that thru...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You aint bringing any fire water?





Nossir. Family friendly event and not allowed.


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Lock er down.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> My lodge pitched, fireplace is ready. Tomorrow I`ll stack my firewood inside, and get the weapons range roped off and targets and hawk blocks stood up.
> 
> Wednesday I`ll loaf around, and get in everybody`s way that are early arrivals and tryin` to setup. Maybe build a small fire in my lodge and ponder lifes imponderables for a spell. Thursday I`ll bring my loot, plunder, and food out. Friday mornin` about an hour or two before daylight, I`ll move in with my weapons, for the weekend. And get ready to skin a deer with stone and bone tools Saturday mornin`.





mudracing101 said:


> Wifes cookin Chili


I need to get some made too!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Lock er down.


Yep, time for a new one!


----------

